# ***General Discussion Weather Thread #6***



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Ya'll know the drill. Keep your head on a swivel today.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 5, 2017)

WSBs tower cam is looking kinda green.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> WSBs tower cam is looking kinda green.



Expect to see a lot of that today, all day long.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 5, 2017)

Just starting to come down in Covington.  Booming away too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Concerning DDD's last remark in thread #6, the storm hasn't lost any strength it is just too close to the KFFC radar out of PTC so the radar is blind momentarily until it passes. Lowest tilt is 5° and this is a very low to the ground cell so the radar is overshooting the critical data. 

Expect it to come out on the other side just as mean. Before going radar blind it was showing a good rotation and inflow. 

We'll see.


----------



## Priest (Apr 5, 2017)

County Map

http://georgiainfo.galileo.usg.edu/images/uploads/gallery/gacountymap.gif


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

SPC AC 051244

   Day 1 Convective Outlook  
   NWS Storm Prediction Center Norman OK
   0744 AM CDT Wed Apr 05 2017

   Valid 051300Z - 061200Z

 ...MS/AL/GA/Carolinas through tonight...
   Elevated thunderstorms have been ongoing much of the night and
   continue to spread east-northeastward across central AL/GA in a
   warm-advection regime on the edge of the returning tropical
   moisture.  Embedded supercells are expected to persist into the day,
   with an increasing risk for surface-based supercell development on
   the southern fringe of the ongoing cluster as the low levels
   destabilize with surface heating, as well as in the open warm sector
   in central/southern AL.  The combination of moderate-strong buoyancy
   (MLCAPE 2000-3000 J/kg), effective bulk shear of 55-70 kt will
   support multiple supercells capable of producing isolated very large
   hail and damaging winds.  Long, straight hodographs will
   characterize the wind profiles, with only modest low-level hodograph
   curvature expected along a branch of the 40-50 kt southwesterly
   low-level jet across GA.  Still, the strong buoyancy and effective
   SRH in excess of 200 m2/s2 will be sufficient for the risk of a few
   strong tornadoes mainly across eastern AL, GA and west central SC
   through the afternoon/evening.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Apr 5, 2017)

Kinda cool here in NGA this morning


----------



## JSnake (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm sitting in Fort Worth, Texas right now...however...my car is sitting on the roof of the north deck at Hartsfield. Usually park it in covered but there was none available yesterday. Just hope it doesn't break any glass


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2017)

Prayers for everyone's safety.


On a lighter note. We need some meteorologist down here in Central Fl. Yesterday they called for 0% chance of precipitation for my county. We got 4"! Clueless.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Prayers for everyone's safety.
> 
> 
> On a lighter note. We need some meteorologist down here in Central Fl. Yesterday they called for 0% chance of precipitation for my county. We got 4"! Clueless.



I have friends visiting the Orlando / Cape Canaveral area this week. I even told them they would get rain yesterday afternoon. 

For my SOWEGA peeps, NWS BMX is very concerned about the development of strong tornados in the SE sector this afternoon. That will translate into SOWEGA and Central Ga as the afternoon progresses.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Looking at the base velocity on that same cell that just passed PTC, now over Tyrone Riverdale area. There is still a good circulation in that cell. No couplet showing, but in BV mode you can see the entire storm rotating counter clockwise. Waiting on it to get a little further away from PTC. 

Of Topographical interest, SE Dekalb & Rockdale county rock outcroppings are a heat island and I've seen many a cell blow up over those areas, so just because it isn't a warned cell now, don't let your guard down.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 5, 2017)

Map


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Cells are moving at over 40mph, with no traffic jams and no country roads to follow. 40mph can cover a lot of territory very fast with bad weather cells. 

I chased a cell from Winder to N of Athens a year or so ago. It's forward speed was 40 mph, couldn't catch it on backroads so I hit 316 to try and get up with it. Never did catch that one. They rip across the countryside and don't slow down for photo ops.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like PTC agrees with me on that cell.

Special Weather Statement
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
933 AM EDT WED APR 5 2017

GAZ025-034-035-046>048-057-051400-
Jackson GA-Walton GA-Rockdale GA-Barrow GA-Gwinnett GA-Newton GA-
Henry GA-
933 AM EDT WED APR 5 2017

...SIGNIFICANT WEATHER ADVISORY FOR WESTERN JACKSON...NORTHWESTERN
WALTON...ROCKDALE...BARROW...SOUTHERN GWINNETT...NORTHWESTERN NEWTON
AND NORTHWESTERN HENRY COUNTIES UNTIL 1000 AM EDT...

At 932 AM EDT...a line of strong thunderstorms was along a line
extending from near Lilburn to near Redan to Rex...and moving east at
50 mph.

  HAZARD...Winds up to 40 mph...pea sized hail...frequent lightning
           and heavy rain.

  IMPACT...Expect minor damage to tree limbs and blowing around of
           light...unsecured objects. Heavy rain may cause temporary
           street flooding especially in poor drainage areas.

Some locations in the path of these storms include
Lawrenceville, Conyers, Winder, Monroe, Stockbridge, Snellville,
Lilburn, Loganville, Auburn, Dacula, Grayson, Oxford, Walnut Grove,
Bethlehem, Between, Carl, Lakeview Estates, Georgia International
Horse Park, Mountain Park and Fort Yargo State Park.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

People outdoors should seek shelter immediately. If you can hear
thunder...you are close enough to be struck by lightning. Motorists
should slow down and be prepared for possible loss of control due to
hydroplaning.

A tornado watch remains in effect. Continue to monitor NOAA Weather
Radio...weather.gov or other media outlets for further statements or
possible warnings on these storms.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2017)

Well they said it would all stay North of us. Not going to ask for IMBY forecasts for Fl. You have your hands full already.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 5, 2017)

On top of the mountain at Cloudland Canyon and it's a very cool 52 degrees. Hope this is in our favor, but probably not I know. Already got a couple safe places lined up just in case. Praying is all we can do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Outflow boundary approaching Rockdale county. Expect gusts of 40+mph.


----------



## keithsto (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have friends visiting the Orlando / Cape Canaveral area this week. I even told them they would get rain yesterday afternoon.
> 
> For my SOWEGA peeps, NWS BMX is very concerned about the development of strong tornados in the SE sector this afternoon. That will translate into SOWEGA and Central Ga as the afternoon progresses.



A couple of those cells in S AL are now tornado warned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

You folks in SOWEGA are radar blind today I'm afraid. KVOX, KMXX & KEOX sites are down. Warner Robins site shows up but I'm getting no data out of it. 

Not a good day for radar sites to be down.

I can go to long range out of KFFC Atl and pull from Tallahassee to see you but that is reach the far extent of those sites capabilities. 
Y'all are operating with your eyes and ears today. Stay vigilant.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 5, 2017)

Are you still expecting another strong wave to hit NW Georgia later this evening?  So far, it's not been too bad here in Murray County.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

lbzdually said:


> Are you still expecting another strong wave to hit NW Georgia later this evening?  So far, it's not been too bad here in Murray County.



This is just a warm up. The main system hasn't even started getting here yet.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is just a warm up. The main system hasn't even started getting here yet.




That's what I was afraid of.  Do I need to be rooting for it to stay cloudy and rainy all day or will this system still have all the juice it needs without the heating of the day?


----------



## nickel back (Apr 5, 2017)

just been some thunder boomers and rain here in Spalding,Pike,Upson.....


----------



## Captkirk120 (Apr 5, 2017)

Short power outage in Kennesaw


----------



## brunofishing (Apr 5, 2017)

Why are KMXX and KEOX still down? I don't understand...


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 5, 2017)

If you live in south Coweta you need to watch and listen for watchs and reports from the north end of West point lake ,Corinth, Harrisonville ,south Heard County area. If rotation is spotted there you need to hunt a hole.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 5, 2017)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> If you live in south Coweta you need to watch and listen for watchs and reports from the north end of West point lake ,Corinth, Harrisonville ,south Heard County area. If rotation is spotted there you need to hunt a hole.



You need to know where the hole is before the warnings go out. You also need to have them prepared.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Outflow boundary approaching Rockdale county. Expect gusts of 40+mph.



Yea. Had a bolt of lightning strike right outside my back door. We have a power line behind the house with a tower two lots over. It seems to attract lightning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Heads up people. This might be worse than anticipated this afternoon. 







Mesoscale Discussion 0440
   NWS Storm Prediction Center Norman OK
   0943 AM CDT Wed Apr 05 2017

   Areas affected...Portions of AL/GA/SC

 Concerning...Outlook upgrade 

   Valid 051443Z - 051645Z

   SUMMARY...Portions of the states of AL/GA/SC are being considered
   for an Outlook upgrade -- though the details are still being
   analyzed.  A very notable dry bias is apparent in the latest model
   guidance, and observational data and previous model runs are being
   heavily referenced in Outlook preparation.

   DISCUSSION...GPS PW data are exhibiting a low bias by at least 0.5
   inch from parts of AL into GA, which has influenced initialization
   of the latest numerical weather prediction guidance.  Per
   coordination with the Weather Prediction Center, it appears that
   related initialization is causing substantial dry biases in model
   guidance -- extended through the Day 1 forecast period.  With an
   inland influx of rich moisture feeding ongoing intense supercells in
   southern AL (with dewpoints into the middle 70s), and the
   around-16.6-g/kg mean mixing ratio per LIX 12Z sounding, and around
   1.5-inch PW per Atlanta and Birmingham 12Z soundings, it is evident
   that rich moisture and related strong buoyancy does indeed extend
   inland. As such, observational data and previous model runs will
   play a major role in the consideration for a High Risk upgrade, as
   the dry bias has influenced the latest model guidance. While an
   Outlook upgrade is possible, it is not certain.

   ..Cohen/Marsh/Hart.. 04/05/2017


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 5, 2017)

How firm is that bubble or does it impact all of the areas currently in the 45% hail potential zone?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> How firm is that bubble or does it impact all of the areas currently in the 45% hail potential zone?



That bubble is pretty good if the sun comes out. 

Here is a video from 15k ft over Atl. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">This is what #storms looked like 15,000 feet above #Atlanta this morning. Look at that ! &#55357;&#56568;Nick Gorman pic.twitter.com/6FnvclTaNz</p>— AMHQ (@AMHQ) April 5, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 5, 2017)

Please don't let the sun come out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm afraid it may be eminent. Here is the goes 16 infrared image showing the dry slot between our storms and the extremely volitile activity in S AL. 

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## malak05 (Apr 5, 2017)

It's like waiting for a balloon to pop and West/NW sectors of GA are gonna see some clearing as well it seems in few hours for the main threats this afternoon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's the broader view showing a huge dry slot between round 1 and the main front. #powderkeg


----------



## malak05 (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the broader view showing a huge dry slot between round 1 and the main front. #powderkeg



Yeap Powder Keg will be word of the day


----------



## keithsto (Apr 5, 2017)

From SPC:






http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/md/md0441.html



> Mesoscale Discussion 0441
> NWS Storm Prediction Center Norman OK
> 1038 AM CDT Wed Apr 05 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Gust front moving through ATL. Conyers and surrounding area might get rocked again with some good winds. Moving E from the perimeter.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2017)

Miggy, did you take the day off?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> Miggy, did you take the day off?



Might as well have. Had to shut everything down because of lightning. Was fierce for a while there, then windstream couldn't keep their internet up for a few. Once the dry slot hits I'll be able to resume production. 

More lightning incoming now, 60mph gust front.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Bring it!


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Apr 5, 2017)

Ready to see what mother nature has in store this afternoon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring it!



Get you some night vision goggles so you can chase the storms this evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Somebody wake up PBradley


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Newborn folks too.


----------



## keithsto (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Newborn folks too.



Close to Mansfield again.  They just got hit Monday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get you some night vision goggles so you can chase the storms this evening.



Say it aint so bro!!! I need sleep but can't do it with all the excitement!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Quiet as a mouse in the 30132 at the moment.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 5, 2017)

Another warning just popped up in jonesboro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Quiet as a mouse in the 30132 at the moment.



You're about to be in the dry slot. 

aka calm before the powder keg explodes this evening.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sunshine and birds singing at Cloudland Canyon. 
I'm pretty sure that sucks.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 5, 2017)

Sunny here in Dalton currently!


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 5, 2017)

Not liking this clearing up. I've already heard people talking about "well, looks like it's over."


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Heads up people. This might be worse than anticipated this afternoon.



I knew you were gonna say that. I got 2 dead broomstick pine trees at camp that have been threatening to come down for 3 months now. Should have cut them down last weekend.


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 5, 2017)

I am hold up in Jonesboro now. Tractor Trailers don't do good in naders .Some folks may not get their freight. This driver doesn't do naders.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 5, 2017)

Just went from Duluth to Flowery Branch to work from home for the afternoon. Standing water on a lot of the roadways, ditches and culverts are becoming overloaded and it's booming here at the house, with light sprinkles.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

This is a tornado emergency. Spotter has confirmed a tornado on the ground south of Lumpkin Ga heading towards Plain Ga. If you have relatives, friends etc down that way tell them to take cover NOW!!!

Americus will be next after Plains. It's still churning on the radar.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Just an fyi. 

If everyone else gets their cars in the garage but yours has to stay outside like mine does. When the potential for hails called for park the front of your car in the direction the weather is coming from. Your front windsheild can take the impact much better than the sides and back glass can.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2017)

The confirmed nader in Stewert co tracked right over my property. I may have a fresh clearcut.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 5, 2017)

It's been sketchy here in rockdale. A lot of lightning and heavy rain now. We had warnings all around a little bit ago. We were ready to head to our safe place


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> The confirmed nader in Stewert co tracked right over my property. I may have a fresh clearcut.




Yea, it`s headed straight for Ellaville, right where my son works. They left work and are down here back home now. Naturally, we`re in a hot zone ourselves. Ain`t nowhere safe down here in Southwest Georgia right now.


----------



## blondiega1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Tornado watch extended till 8pm




.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t nowhere safe down here in Southwest Georgia right now.



Yep.  Keeping WALB on in the background while I work. Andrew and Yolanda are on top of it today.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is a tornado emergency. Spotter has confirmed a tornado on the ground south of Lumpkin Ga heading towards Plain Ga. If you have relatives, friends etc down that way tell them to take cover NOW!!!
> 
> Americus will be next after Plains. It's still churning on the radar.



This storm looks like it has the potential to impact Warner Robins in the next hour or so?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> Yep.  Keeping WALB on in the background while I work. Andrew and Yolanda are on top of it today.





whitetaco02 said:


> This storm looks like it has the potential to impact Warner Robins in the next hour or so?





It`s been on the ground for a while too.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Apr 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s been on the ground for a while too.



Yep, may go south of us and hit more Cochran area?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 5, 2017)

Im no expert but have been faschinated by storms since I was in elementary school..this radar snap I just took is over Americus..not sure but ive heard other ppl say that's a tornado signature on radar. Experts what do you think? The small orange circle middle left..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

whitetaco02 said:


> Yep, may go south of us and hit more Cochran area?



Possibly, if it stays together that long. Right now it`s not that far from me, but unless it makes hard right turn this one will miss me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

Yall be safe out there... Saying a prayer that everyone is safe!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

I've gotten a little over 3" of rain so far and it is really coming down again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Internet down. Ya'll are on your own. Windstream sucks.


----------



## K80 (Apr 5, 2017)

You got a phone....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

ATT is back up here after about an hour


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

More heavy rain... Almost dark as night in the 30132.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 5, 2017)

Yall stay safe down there by Cordele


----------



## malak05 (Apr 5, 2017)

Mesoscale Discussion 0442
   NWS Storm Prediction Center Norman OK
   0102 PM CDT Wed Apr 05 2017

   Areas affected...Portions of central KY...middle
   TN...northern/central AL...extreme northwest GA

   Concerning...Severe potential...Tornado Watch likely 

   Valid 051802Z - 052030Z

   Probability of Watch Issuance...95 percent

   SUMMARY...The risk for significantly severe storms capable of
   producing very large hail and tornadoes, along with damaging winds,
   is expected to increase around and after 19Z. The issuance of a
   Tornado Watch is expected soon.

   DISCUSSION...Northward return of modest moisture continues in the
   open warm sector of a deep cyclone -- from parts of the TN Valley
   region northward to the lower and middle Ohio Valley region. The
   leading edge of towering cumulus fields is noted from far northwest
   AL into western parts of middle TN and western KY, near a
   pre-frontal confluence axis trailing south-southeast of deep low
   pressure over eastern MO. Despite the modest moisture, with surface
   dewpoints in the 50s to the lower 60s (highest south), moderately
   steep midlevel lapse rates around 7.5 C/km will support 500-1500
   J/kg of MLCAPE.

   Weak capping and strengthening deep ascent ahead of an approaching
   midlevel trough will allow convection to gradually increase in the
   vicinity of the confluence axis. This activity will mature as it
   moves off the confluence axis and into the destabilizing warm 
   sector -- aided by an appreciable orthogonal component of deep flow
   relative to the confluence axis. Strong deep shear and the
   aforementioned midlevel lapse rates, encouraging enhanced
   storm-scale upward accelerations, will support discrete and
   semi-discrete cells capable of very large hail. Also, the
   isallobaric response to the deepening surface low to the north will
   maintain backed surface winds (pressure falls of 2-4 mb per 2 hours)
   across the open warm sector, resulting in long/curved hodographs in
   the low levels. Tornadoes are expected, and significant tornadoes
   will be possible -- especially as supercells mature within a
   corridor from central KY to central/northern AL later this afternoon
   into the evening. Damaging wind gusts are also expected.

   ..Cohen/Hart.. 04/05/2017


   ATTN...WFO...MRX...JKL...FFC...LMK...OHX...BMX...HUN...PAH...

   LAT...LON   37798383 36768412 34648533 33288695 33278771 34058776
               35668756 37428685 38158492 37798383


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 5, 2017)

Sirens just went off in Morgan.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

That everlasting tornado is still on the ground. Local news says it`s fixing to cross I 75 just south of Vienna.


----------



## blondiega1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> That everlasting tornado is still on the ground. Local news says it`s fixing to cross I 75 just south of Vienna.



Dang.
Prayers for all those in it's path. 





.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

Just started to rain here, and it`s getting mighty dark.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 5, 2017)

So the next round that's coming, where abouts is it going to cover?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

DOT camera on I 75, north of Cordele.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 5, 2017)

Taken from the Cancer Treatment Center in Newnan earlier today.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 5, 2017)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> So the next round that's coming, where abouts is it going to cover?



^^ what he asked

my area has been lucky all day nothing but some heavy rain with some wind, nothing like yesterday was


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2017)

Just heard there was a tornado going thru Lake blackshear headed to Cordele


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

Hard rain here now, and the cows are heading for cover in a hurry.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Just heard there was a tornado going thru Lake blackshear headed to Cordele



Already east of I75.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> Already east of I75.



Yep, just seen that , i'm behind sorry


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> Already east of I75.





There`s another one been reported just north of me a few miles. It has done and got downright spooky here at the house.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 5, 2017)

Tornado Warning
The National Weather Service in Tallahassee has issued a * Tornado Warning for... northwestern Turner County in south central Georgia... central Lee County in southwestern Georgia... northwestern Worth County in south central Georgia... * until 300 PM EDT * at 237 PM EDT, a severe thunderstorm capable of producing a tornado was located near Leesburg, moving east at 40 mph. Hazard...tornado and half dollar size hail. Source...radar indicated rotation. Impact...flying debris will be dangerous to those caught without shelter. Mobile homes will be damaged or destroyed. Damage to roofs, windows, and vehicles will occur. Tree damage is likely. * This tornadic thunderstorm will remain over mainly rural areas of northwestern Turner...central Lee and northwestern Worth counties, including the following locations: Worth, Warwick, Starksville, Philema, Dakota, Sibley, Mossy Dell and Oakfield. Precautionary/preparedness actions... Take cover now! Move to a basement or an interior room on the lowest floor of a sturdy building. Avoid windows. If you are outdoors, in a Mobile home, or in a vehicle, move to the closest substantial shelter and protect yourself from flying debris. Lat...Lon 3186 8393 3186 8394 3184 8394 3185 8391 3184 8386 3182 8385 3183 8384 3181 8383 3180 8380 3180 8367 3172 8364 3169 8419 3179 8421 3190 8393 time...Mot...loc 1837z 255deg 35kt 3176 8413 Tornado...radar indicated hail...1.25in 09-Fournier
Statement as of 2:37 PM EDT on April 05, 2017


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2017)

Strong rotation just north of Leesburg.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

We have some awful lightning popping all around us now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2017)

Be careful.  30055  low clouds moving E to W and thick upper clouds SW to NE.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2017)

I was watching a live feed on WMAZ channel 13 and they showed the same GDOT camera shot Nic. JeffC was on the way home from Florida. They just made it through on I-75 before it crossed. He said the lightening wild!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Getting hammered in Leesburg. Blinding rain coming down from different directions. Very nervous right now as i've already got some  tree limbs come  down in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

This lightning is the worst I`ve ever seen. Blinding rain too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 5, 2017)

Leesburg/Warwick bout to get nailed!


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2017)

Still good rotation and inflow on the long lasting storm, looks like it will pass just north of Eastman, headed toward Cadwell, Rentz, Chester, Dexter.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 5, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> Still good rotation and inflow on the long lasting storm, looks like it will pass just north of Eastman, headed toward Cadwell, Rentz, Chester, Dexter.



That ones been there since Americus!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> That ones been there since Americus!



I've been watching it on the radar. Wow

Stay safe y'all


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm at Drayton near campers haven in SW Dooly Co.  it split us so far.  Barely a breeze at my house. One tornado reported near Helena Chemical and another near Hwy 27 at River road. Both less than 2 miles from my home. 
 Cordele and also Lily caught the brunt.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2017)

The is more that will be passing south of Cordelle in a few headed the same direction but looking more ominous than the first round.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

Still a hard rain, but it is dead still outside right now. Not even a whisper of a breeze. Feels weird.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Wind has settled down here but still torrential rain. Still very dark.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sorry, Nic. I forgot you are about 4 miles from me as the crow flies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Nic. I forgot you are about 4 miles from me as the crow flies.




Yea, blinding rain again, and in the last 18 minutes I`ve gotten 2 inches of rain.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 5, 2017)

That cell east of Oxford AL coming down 20 has me worried for ATL.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 5, 2017)

JSnake said:


> I'm sitting in Fort Worth, Texas right now...however...my car is sitting on the roof of the north deck at Hartsfield. Usually park it in covered but there was none available yesterday. Just hope it doesn't break any glass



I read that first sentence too fast - I thought you said your car flew all the way from Texas to the Atlanta airport parking lot!   If it did I'm guessing it might have a scratch or two to buff out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

Big ol gallinipper skeeter looking for cover. Might have to give it a load of #8 shot to bring it down.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

Done settled down to a sprinkle now. Got right at 3 inches of rain so far.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2017)

Soperton, Covena, Nunez, Swainsboro.....Long lived strong circulation is headed your way. It has a history of producing confirmed tornados......


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Done settled down to a sprinkle now. Got right at 3 inches of rain so far.



Looks like you all may be out of the woods for a while. Another big cell headed straight toward Ellaville.


----------



## 66 POJ (Apr 5, 2017)

I knew it was bad when I saw a storm chaser vehicle on Gray Hwy in Macon this morning. 
Not often you see them in Gawga.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2017)

Circulation headed towards Swainsboro is wrapping up pretty tight. Keep your eyes and ears open.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like the worst of it has passed the ATL and points NW. We got blue sky popping out in Suwanee. Mets say it's a head fake.


----------



## malak05 (Apr 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Looks like the worst of it has passed the ATL and points NW. We got blue sky popping out in Suwanee. Mets say it's a head fake.



Keep watching to the West if storms start popping up in next few hours back near I65 in AL look out cause those are gonna be some strong supercells


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Looks like the worst of it has passed the ATL and points NW. We got blue sky popping out in Suwanee. Mets say it's a head fake.



Wait till after 10pm.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 5, 2017)

I  have been in close proximity to 3 twisters . When everything stops and it gets real still that's when you need to get worried.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait till after 10pm.



It's 59 degrees up here in Suwanee. I'm thinking whatever comes through tonight isn't going to be that bad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

elfiii said:


> It's 59 degrees up here in Suwanee. I'm thinking whatever comes through tonight isn't going to be that bad.



Wait till the sun comes out. Everything from here forward won't be a line of storms it will be isolated cells with some having really bad tempers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

Hugh, are we in the clear down here or will we get thumped again tonight?


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2017)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> I  have been in close proximity to 3 twisters . When everything stops and it gets real still that's when you need to get worried.



When you get too close, and nothing stops, and nothing is real still...you need to get real worried.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, are we in the clear down here or will we get thumped again tonight?



Potential is there for getting  it again tonight for just about everyone. It just depends on how much heating up we do, with a cold front on our doorstep and gulf moisture streaming in from the SW. Not everyone will see it as they will be more scattered individual cells, but they have the potential for being much meaner than todays cells. 

Let's hope not.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait till the sun comes out. Everything from here forward won't be a line of storms it will be isolated cells with some having really bad tempers.



I'm glad you got internet back. I work the GrLevel3 barely better than Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Potential is there for getting  it again tonight for just about everyone. It just depends on how much heating up we do, with a cold front on our doorstep and gulf moisture streaming in from the SW. Not everyone will see it as they will be more scattered individual cells, but they have the potential for being much meaner than todays cells.
> 
> Let's hope not.





For sure. Temps here have dropped from 80 down to 68 and still dropping.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> I'm glad you got internet back. I work the GrLevel3 barely better than Stevie Wonder.



I live in Base Velocity mode on GRLevel3. That's the only way to determine if rotation is just a spinning cell or actually a couplet with the necessary shear to create a funnel.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I live in Base Velocity mode on GRLevel3. That's the only way to determine if rotation is just a spinning cell or actually a couplet with the necessary shear to create a funnel.



Yes, but at 0.5*, 3.5* or somewhere in between. Probably didn't help with 3 sites down today. Heck, I tried.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

This just came out of that cell that just crossed Dega in Al. 
Told ya'll these next isolated cells were gonna have a bad temper. Like an ex-wife loaded with a skillet who ain't skeered to use it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This just came out of that cell that just crossed Dega in Al.
> Told ya'll these next isolated cells were gonna have a bad temper. Like an ex-wife loaded with a skillet who ain't skeered to use it.



Good gosh. What was the height of that cell?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good gosh. What was the height of that cell?



Currently it is a 21k hgt with 33k tops
Still returning HCA sigs for HA, LH & GH (hail, large hail and giant hail)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Tallapoosa, Buchanan, Dallas, get ready, that very same cell has actually strengthened and is heading your way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tallapoosa, Buchanan, Dallas, get ready, that very same cell has actually strengthened and is heading your way.



It now carries a tornado warning with it.


----------



## malak05 (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It now carries a tornado warning with it.



Already informed the wife to get ready


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

I guess NWS PTC is gonna let this one run right up to the state line before they put a warning out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 5, 2017)

What you think about the mountains tonight, Mig? The local models are wanting to show the storms start weakening some about the time they hit the Smokies/TN/NC line (the usual effect,) but it's hard to say with a system like this. Temps in the 50s here. Not often we see the enhanced category here.


----------



## Trigabby (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess NWS PTC is gonna let this one run right up to the state line before they put a warning out.



I'm expecting it any second... Almost baseball sized hail... NWS just confirmed a tornado...  Crazy they haven't yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> What you think about the mountains tonight, Mig? The local models are wanting to show the storms start weakening some about the TN/NC line (the usual effect,) but it's hard to say with a system like this. Temps in the 50s here. Not often we see the enhanced category here.



I wouldn't expect much more than water where you are.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't expect much more than water where you are.



And frozen water tomorrow night, apparently.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 5, 2017)

Just like that, a line of storms is forming east of Huntsville to East of Nashville.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Currently it is a 21k hgt with 33k tops
> Still returning HCA sigs for HA, LH & GH (hail, large hail and giant hail)



Thanks. That's what you don't want to see. Looks like that hail was recycled a few times before it got heavy enough to fall. Never a good sign.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sun is shining again here in Dalton. Think I will head home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Carrolton 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">@KarenMintonWSB @GlennBurnsWSB @BradNitzWSB It did come by Carrollton luckily it didn&#39;t come out ? pic.twitter.com/nZL014yOrs</p>— Mr. ThereHeGo??? (@Bam__Almighty) April 5, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## deerslayer357 (Apr 5, 2017)

So I know better than to trust weather apps- but weather channel app is saying maybe some scattered storms tonight but low chance of tornadoes east of Athens- any thoughts?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 5, 2017)

thats what lightning does to poplar trees. That's 3 house down from me. Scared the bejesus out of us when it hit


----------



## Trigabby (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Carrolton
> 
> @KarenMintonWSB @GlennBurnsWSB @BradNitzWSB It did come by Carrollton luckily it didn't come out ðŸŒª pic.twitter.com/nZL014yOrs
> — Mr. ThereHeGoðŸŒ¾ðŸ‘€ðŸŒ¾ (@Bam__Almighty) April 5, 2017​<script async="" src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



I really think Carroll county dodged a bullet with that one.. We were lucky.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 5, 2017)

Those around Birmingham that just popped up is what may make their way to Murray


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

deerslayer357 said:


> So I know better than to trust weather apps- but weather channel app is saying maybe some scattered storms tonight but low chance of tornadoes east of Athens- any thoughts?



I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Hoganville, Luthersville, Senoia.

Be on your toes. That one out of Bama heading your way has large hail and just grew a respectable couplet. Rotation is present.

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 5, 2017)

That track I posted earlier for South Coweta , well there is a storm tracking that path right now. Just came out of Alabama.


----------



## Big un (Apr 5, 2017)

*Jeff Davis*

Any read on the cell in Jeff Davis county area. I'm 6.5 hrs away and worried about my animals and house. My family is is with me.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 5, 2017)

If you looking are radar that thumb of hand is on my house.  Ughly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Big un said:


> Any read on the cell in Jeff Davis county area. I'm 6.5 hrs away and worried about my animals and house. My family is is with me.



That cell in Douglas should skirt just below Jeff Davis Cty. 
Had some rough ones down there though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 5, 2017)

Local mets downplaying the rest to come and says it'll only get weaker...
Edit..for nw ga


----------



## Big un (Apr 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That cell in Douglas should skirt just below Jeff Davis Cty.
> Had some rough ones down there though.





Thanks everyone from the area on social media says it is real rough, I'm just concerned for my two dogs that are outside.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2017)

deerslayer357 said:


> So I know better than to trust weather apps- but weather channel app is saying maybe some scattered storms tonight but low chance of tornadoes east of Athens- any thoughts?



Don't believe that app. Lots of dynamics's tonight and tomorrow. Anyone all the way to central Florida is at potential for damaging storms.


----------



## keithsto (Apr 5, 2017)

Excellent use of hail if you ask me.  Photo from a viewer shared by Spann on Facebook.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 5, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Local mets downplaying the rest to come and says it'll only get weaker...
> Edit..for nw ga



The radar shows a big band coming around 9 and then clear after that for us. Hope that holds true.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> The radar shows a big band coming around 9 and then clear after that for us. Hope that holds true.



Sounds about right according to the HRRR.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 5, 2017)

keithsto said:


> Excellent use of hail if you ask me.  Photo from a viewer shared by Spann on Facebook.



Got him some grass in there for extra flavor.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 5, 2017)

keithsto said:


> Excellent use of hail if you ask me.  Photo from a viewer shared by Spann on Facebook.



I'd need a drink to after being that close.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 5, 2017)

Got quit in here


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 5, 2017)

Rough stuff coming through right now.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks like that's all she wrote. Most incredible lightning show I've ever seen.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 5, 2017)

Some of the worse lightening here in Coffee co. I seen in a long time .... Another band hitting right now...


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 5, 2017)

Maybe we will have some calm now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

Tomorrow's high temps are gonna be niiiiiiiice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2017)

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/climo/reports/today.html


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 5, 2017)

The worst at Cloudland came through about 8:30 just before the tornado watch ended at 9. Some small hail and some heavy rain for about 15 minutes. Thank Goodness!!!


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 5, 2017)

We got lucky that  one storm came right thru what for us in south Coweta is tornado alley. Appreciate what you do Hugh . Them Atlanta stations don't pay much attention to the poor neighbors to the south till after that damage is done.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Apr 5, 2017)

Fat lady ant sung yet. Alabama sending us another one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2017)

It made for some excellent sleeping today! I slept through every bit of the storms!


----------



## chobrown (Apr 5, 2017)

A few pics from upper dodge county. All these pics were taken within 1/4 mile from my house. It was a wicked site. That mini van in the pic was facing the opposite direction before the storm.


----------



## howboutthemdawgs (Apr 5, 2017)

Worst lighting I've ever seen just rolled through Gainesville with some small hail


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

Hope everyone is okay chobrown!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

Well, it could have been worse, much much worse, but overall I think we did pretty good with timelines on this one. 

There were more tornado's reported with Monday's event, but I think at the end of the day there was a lot more damage with the ones that did touch down yesterday, as well as just wind and hail damage. 

If this is what we are in for this spring then it oughta be a doozy when we hit the mid 80's for daytime temps. 

Glad everyone stayed safe and hopefully your property made it through without damage as well also. I need a couple of weeks to catch up with work before we do this again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

OH!!!! And who's da idjit that ordered up an earthquake right in the middle of a severe weather outbreak?

Really?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH!!!! And who's da idjit that ordered up an earthquake right in the middle of a severe weather outbreak?
> 
> Really?



Are you getting into seismology as a side line?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 6, 2017)

The National Weather Service in Greenville-Spartanburg has issued
a Winter Weather Advisory ABOVE 3500 FEET for snow, which is in
effect from noon today to noon EDT Friday.

* LOCATIONS...The western North Carolina mountains along the
  Tennessee line.

* HAZARDS...Accumulating snow and high winds.

* TIMING...Late Thursday morning lasting through Thursday night
  before tapering into late morning Friday.

* ACCUMULATIONS...Snow accumulation of up to 3 inches.

* IMPACTS...The heavy snow will create snow covered roads and
  produce scattered power outages. Strong winds will lead to
  blowing snow, reduced visibility, and additional power
  outages.

* TEMPERATURES...In the upper 20s to mid 30s.

* WINDS...Northwest 25 to 35 mph with gusts up to 65 mph.

* VISIBILITY...Less than a quarter mile at times.

:


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> The National Weather Service in Greenville-Spartanburg has issued
> a Winter Weather Advisory ABOVE 3500 FEET for snow, which is in
> effect from noon today to noon EDT Friday.
> 
> ...



Congratulations bro!


----------



## The black stick of death (Apr 6, 2017)

Hail did a number on the garden


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2017)

Everyone watch for trees coming down today with the high winds and saturated ground.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Everyone watch for trees coming down today with the high winds and saturated ground.



Good point... Im sending the maw n law out to look for weakened trees and sorft ground! I sure hope she finds the troubled spots!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Good point... Im sending the maw n law out to look for weakened trees and sorft ground! I sure hope she finds the troubled spots!



When and if she comes back give her another reeb and send her back out again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When and if she comes back give her another reeb and send her back out again.



Excellent suggestion... Let me get another beer


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2017)

Ya'll ain't right.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Ya'll ain't right.



neither is the MIL


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 6, 2017)

So looks like a relatively calm 10-14 days ahead. I can deal with that.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> So looks like a relatively calm 10-14 days ahead. I can deal with that.


You need to go visit NCHB.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Everyone watch for trees coming down today with the high winds and saturated ground.



Never been tree chasin. Nader chasin, yes, but not sure how you'd set up to tree chase.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 6, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> You need to go visit NCHB.



He's an ornery malcontent and would probably sic those wiener dogs on me.


----------



## snookdoctor (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never been tree chasin. Nader chasin, yes, but not sure how you'd set up to tree chase.



Best way is to set up a lawn chair on the leanin side of the tree. Heck, you can even be successful if you're in the middle of a nap.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> He's an ornery malcontent and would probably sic those wiener dogs on me.



I've sipped an adult beverage or three with him. He ain't as skeery as he looks.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've sipped an adult beverage or three with him. He ain't as skeery as he looks.



I'm downright fluffy and lovable. Except when I ain't.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm downright fluffy and lovable. Except when I ain't.





You tryin` to take after the kinder, gentler, Nick?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Never been tree chasin. Nader chasin, yes, but not sure how you'd set up to tree chase.



Respect the wind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm downright fluffy and lovable. Except when I ain't.


Not the word I would have used, but we'll go with that. 


Nicodemus said:


> You tryin` to take after the kinder, gentler, Nick?



He ain't near as purty as you are Nick. No use in tryin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Respect the wind.



Whatchu talkin bout. I can breath thru my eyelids. Susan Sarandon taught me that one.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu talkin bout. I can breath thru my eyelids. Susan Sarandon taught me that one.



I say wind and you talk about breath. Idjit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I say wind and you talk about breath. Idjit.



Wind is just a bigger breath. 

Ever heard a liberal talk? Oops, wrong forum.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not the word I would have used, but we'll go with that.
> 
> 
> He ain't near as purty as you are Nick. No use in tryin.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wind is just a bigger breath.
> 
> Ever heard a liberal talk? Oops, wrong forum.



Now who's engaging in written gymnastics?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Now who's engaging in written gymnastics?



Better than ducks for bait.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better than ducks for bait.



Hey, that thread is one of the most informative that the fishing forum has seen lately. Way better than my silly thread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Hey, that thread is one of the most informative that the fishing forum has seen lately. Way better than my silly thread.



I did get a kick out of the Keyboard Commando's that bit the bait first.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I did get a kick out of the Keyboard Commando's that bit the bait first.



That thread is the equivalent of my firetiger duckling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That thread is the equivalent of my firetiger duckling.



That one ain't done. You just wait.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2017)

So are ducklings good bait after a cold front during a high pressure system?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> So are ducklings good bait after a cold front during a high pressure system?



From what I gather they are good for all weather conditions, but where you hook them seems to be the critical part. Striper has other concerns. He wants to soak them in garlic and paint them chartreuse, which tells me he's less confident in them.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 6, 2017)

Y'all are a tad bit strange.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Y'all are a tad bit strange.



You should meet Hooked on Quack.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should meet Hooked on Quack.



I've read a thread or two from him. He's definitely touched as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> I've read a thread or two from him. He's definitely touched as well.



As well? Hey, I like chasin naders, what sane person does that?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should meet Hooked on Quack.



I'd like to meet several of y'all. Is there a DOG gatherin coming up


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not the word I would have used, but we'll go with that.
> 
> 
> He ain't near as purty as you are Nick. No use in tryin.



Brother, I am about as man-purty as you can get.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 6, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I'd like to meet several of y'all. Is there a DOG gatherin coming up



WAR north. If I can drive down there from NC, you can drive up there. It's always a good time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I'd like to meet several of y'all. Is there a DOG gatherin coming up


Not planned right now. 


NCHillbilly said:


> Brother, I am about as man-purty as you can get.





NCHillbilly said:


> WAR north. If I can drive down there from NC, you can drive up there. It's always a good time.


^^^This^^^


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hey, I don't seem to recall you resembling Brad Pitt by any means, either.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, I don't seem to recall you resembling Brad Pitt by any means, either.



You weren't drunk enough to see the resemblance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-captioned data-instgrm-version="7" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:28.125% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAABGdBTUEAALGPC/xhBQAAAAFzUkdCAK7OHOkAAAAMUExURczMzPf399fX1+bm5mzY9AMAAADiSURBVDjLvZXbEsMgCES5/P8/t9FuRVCRmU73JWlzosgSIIZURCjo/ad+EQJJB4Hv8BFt+IDpQoCx1wjOSBFhh2XssxEIYn3ulI/6MNReE07UIWJEv8UEOWDS88LY97kqyTliJKKtuYBbruAyVh5wOHiXmpi5we58Ek028czwyuQdLKPG1Bkb4NnM+VeAnfHqn1k4+GPT6uGQcvu2h2OVuIf/gWUFyy8OWEpdyZSa3aVCqpVoVvzZZ2VTnn2wU8qzVjDDetO90GSy9mVLqtgYSy231MxrY6I2gGqjrTY0L8fxCxfCBbhWrsYYAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div> <p style=" margin:8px 0 0 0; padding:0 4px;"> NEW: video of long-track, monster high-precipitation or HP supercell that tore across southern Georgia yesterday while dropping a few rain-wrapped #tornadoes. A high risk was issued by the Storm Prediction Center (April 5, 2017) #storm #stormchasing #tornado #DixieAlley</p> <p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;">A post shared by Reed Timmer (@reedtimmer) on <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2017-04-06T17:09:33+00:00">Apr 6, 2017 at 10:09am PDT</time></p></div></blockquote> <script async defer src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 6, 2017)

Soooooo......anything in Miggy's crystal ball of severe weather on the horizon?


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As well? Hey, I like chasin naders, what sane person does that?



I'd say that firmly places you in the "did you marry your cousin" category of crazy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> I'd say that firmly places you in the "did you marry your cousin" category of crazy



He does say let the tide roll.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Soooooo......anything in Miggy's crystal ball of severe weather on the horizon?


Nope.


smokey30725 said:


> I'd say that firmly places you in the "did you marry your cousin" category of crazy





gobbleinwoods said:


> He does say let the tide roll.


Jacklegs

Had about 30 seconds of snow flurries about 45 minutes ago. Took a pic of the backside of the cloud with the sunset on it. You can see the snow falling out of it. Took a gif of my radar to confirm. Those clouds were ripping through here. 

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2017)

Goes 16 infrared img showing cold air pouring into SE

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hoganville, Luthersville, Senoia.
> 
> Be on your toes. That one out of Bama heading your way has large hail and just grew a respectable couplet. Rotation is present.
> 
> <p>via GIPHY</p>



I think that's the one that got my place in Sharpsburg. I just got home this afternoon, and I have 16 trees down, lying in different directions. One of my trees, hit one of my neighbor's trees, which took out a portion of his roof. Fortunately my house, camper boat and truck made it through it with no damage, although big parts of trees were laying all around them.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From what I gather they are good for all weather conditions, but where you hook them seems to be the critical part. Striper has other concerns. He wants to soak them in garlic and paint them chartreuse, which tells me he's less confident in them.



Making them look pretty ain't all it's cracked up to be. There's not a 6 lb bass behind every stump, lily, rock, limb there is. One good bite a week is strong. Just tough to let that duck swim out there after caring for it for a few days. Then again, my boy named all our shiners? No win situation.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Y'all are a tad bit strange.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should meet Hooked on Quack.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2017)

Whad I miss!


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Whad I miss!



We've determined that NCHillbilly is man purty and that Miggy is a cousin marryin' nader chaser.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> We've determined that NCHillbilly is man purty and that Miggy is a cousin marryin' nader chaser.



You might not ever get a heads up for your area you keep this up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2017)

Got a good skiff of snow this morning at the house. Looks like it snowed pretty good up on the mountains.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> We've determined that NCHillbilly is man purty and that Miggy is a cousin marryin' nader chaser.


Hillbilly bro has kind hair from what I can tell from the pictures! Miggy ....nevermind


NCHillbilly said:


> Got a good skiff of snow this morning at the house. Looks like it snowed pretty good up on the mountains.



Great news man..... Congratulations


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From what I gather they are good for all weather conditions, but where you hook them seems to be the critical part. Striper has other concerns. He wants to soak them in garlic and paint them chartreuse, which tells me he's less confident in them.



I'm just aiding in the fish finding them and then holding on once they've been taken. 

Maybe I should use duck sauce. We had flurries at our place in the Branch last night, too. It was crazy.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You might not ever get a heads up for your area you keep this up.



I live under the "dome of severe weather and snow avoidance" apparently anyway.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Apr 7, 2017)

What's the wind looking like for the morning hunt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> I live under the "dome of severe weather and snow avoidance" apparently anyway.



Did you read the Met Shacks latest update?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> What's the wind looking like for the morning hunt



Clear


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you read the Met Shacks latest update?



Sure did. I'm hoping our trend continues and any severe systems lose their punch by the time they hit our area.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sure is quiet in here........................that's probably a good thing


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Sure did. I'm hoping our trend continues and any severe systems lose their punch by the time they hit our area.



And that we stay this warm, or warmer, from here on out.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> And that we stay this warm, or warmer, from here on out.



something tells me that won't be a problem.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> something tells me that won't be a problem.



Maybe.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe.



Don't toy with my emotions, Spaniard.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Don't toy with my emotions, Spaniard.



Whutchugonedoboutit Willis?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whutchugonedoboutit Willis?



Wait for you to post more information, then accept that you're merely the messenger of the weather and not actually in control of it. Then toast you for your information that you provide for free.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Wait for you to post more information, then accept that you're merely the messenger of the weather and not actually in control of it. Then toast you for your information that you provide for free.



I'll put a hex on your fishin gear too fluffy. 
You won't be able to catch a fish in a bathtub.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll put a hex on your fishin gear too fluffy.
> You won't be able to catch a fish in a bathtub.



This escalated rather quickly...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> This escalated rather quickly...............



Or I could order a dome of no rain over his neighborhood so his yard would burn to a crisp due to drought condition.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll put a hex on your fishin gear too fluffy.
> You won't be able to catch a fish in a bathtub.



I have a friend who calls all skiff bathtub boats. And I seem to be doing pretty well in it. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or I could order a dome of no rain over his neighborhood so his yard would burn to a crisp due to drought condition.


Bring it, my yard is so close to the lake you'd set the thermocline up for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I have a friend who calls all skiff bathtub boats. And I seem to be doing pretty well in it.
> 
> 
> Bring it, my yard is so close to the lake you'd set the thermocline up for me.



What? You have that baby stripper in a basket to let Elfiii take a picture with?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What? You have that *baby stripper* in a basket to let Elfiii take a picture with?



Pervert.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Pervert.



Sasquatch.......

Oh, btw, they had hail near Canton Ga from these little poppers earlier today. 







<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey NCHillbilly, you startin fires up on Dobson's Knob again?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2017)

I`m planting my summer garden day after tomorrow. A rain shower late Friday afternoon down here in God`s Country would be real nice....


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sasquatch.......
> 
> Oh, btw, they had hail near Canton Ga from these little poppers earlier today.



All we got was a sprinkling in Suwanee and nothing up by the house. I guess your dome is in place. Scout'n Stripers said the lake temps were up to the upper 60s yesterday, so bring it on!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m planting my summer garden day after tomorrow. A rain shower late Friday afternoon down here in God`s Country would be real nice....


Not much in sight so hope for some rain a few days after Easter to water that garden in. 


StripeRR HunteRR said:


> All we got was a sprinkling in Suwanee and nothing up by the house. I guess your dome is in place. Scout'n Stripers said the lake temps were up to the upper 60s yesterday, so bring it on!


Then I'll throw in some days in the 50's around the end of the month just to sweeten the pot. Nothin spells humiliation like booking some clients when the bite is on, only to have it shut down hard by a cold front.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2017)

Is it to early to request fall ... Dang ac already running


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 17, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Is it to early to request fall ... Dang ac already running



Hush yo mouth. You've had your crappy old cold weather and dead gray stuff for nearly six months. It's time for us normal folks to enjoy life for awhile now. The trees are leafing out. Birds are singing. Fish are biting like crazy. There's morels and ramps and strawberries. No heating bills. I can walk outside without a coat on and enjoy the weather. 

#lovin'spring


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hush yo mouth. You've had your crappy cold weather and dead stuff for six months. It's time for us normal folks to enjoy life for awhile now.
> 
> #lovin'spring



Yes sir ... I reckon you are correct! Wont mention it again for a day or two!


----------



## glue bunny (Apr 17, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hush yo mouth. You've had your crappy old cold weather and dead gray stuff for nearly six months. It's time for us normal folks to enjoy life for awhile now. The trees are leafing out. Birds are singing. Fish are biting like crazy. There's morels and ramps and strawberries. No heating bills. I can walk outside without a coat on and enjoy the weather.
> 
> #lovin'spring



Yeah!!!  You tell 'em!!  Spring is here to stay!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not much in sight so hope for some rain a few days after Easter to water that garden in.
> 
> Then I'll throw in some days in the 50's around the end of the month just to sweeten the pot. Nothin spells humiliation like booking some clients when the bite is on, only to have it shut down hard by a cold front.



Water temps were 72 coming off on Friday. It's gonna take a mess of days to reverse that trend. And I don't have clients. I have friends and potential friends. I'm not a professional guide, idjit.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 17, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hush yo mouth. You've had your crappy old cold weather and dead gray stuff for nearly six months. It's time for us normal folks to enjoy life for awhile now. The trees are leafing out. Birds are singing. Fish are biting like crazy. There's morels and ramps and strawberries. No heating bills. I can walk outside without a coat on and enjoy the weather.
> 
> #lovin'spring



Heating bills??? My heating bills barely registered this winter. I'm sure summer will more than make up for it.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 17, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I have a friend who calls all skiff bathtub boats. And I seem to be doing pretty well in it.
> 
> 
> Bring it, my yard is so close to the lake you'd set the thermocline up for me.



That fish gets around as much as the Kia buck


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 17, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Heating bills??? My heating bills barely registered this winter. I'm sure summer will more than make up for it.



I probably spent over $200/month heating even this winter. It costs me nothing in the summer. I open the windows and enjoy.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 17, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> That fish gets around as much as the Kia buck



Which one?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2017)

Sky is awful dark in the 30132 at the moment!


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 17, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I probably spent over $200/month heating even this winter. It costs me nothing in the summer. I open the windows and enjoy.



Wish we could do that, but it doesn't help much when it's 100 degrees and 100% humidity. Plus the wasps and hornets that would fly in. Bring on fall!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Wish we could do that, but it doesn't help much when it's 100 degrees and 100% humidity. Plus the wasps and hornets that would fly in. Bring on fall!!!!



There's these things called window screens. 
Never understood why builders quit putting whole house attic fans in. 
I can remember dad firing that thing up and cooling the house off right away with all of the windows open.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 17, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Wish we could do that, but it doesn't help much when it's 100 degrees and 100% humidity. Plus the wasps and hornets that would fly in. Bring on fall!!!!



Reckon how folks been living here for over 15,000 years without AC? And most men ain't skeered of bugs. Move to Greenland.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2017)

Put fertilizer on my back yard yesterday morning. Been watching rain showers go around me all day. 

The way I figure it, with tomorrow's chances being at 60%, my neighbors on either side of me will get 3 inches and I won't get a drop.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 17, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Reckon how folks been living here for over 15,000 years without AC? And most men ain't skeered of bugs. Move to Greenland.



I'll be in your neck of the woods next month. I expect 60 degree days and a cool breeze.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 17, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> I'll be in your neck of the woods next month. I expect 60 degree days and a cool breeze.



Prolly 70s day, 50s night. Unless it snows.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Apr 18, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's these things called window screens.
> Never understood why builders quit putting whole house attic fans in.
> I can remember dad firing that thing up and cooling the house off right away with all of the windows open.



I spent my last two years in school at UGA (94-96)renting an old 4 bedroom ranch home that had an attic fan.  We quickly discovered that keeping that house cool in the heat cost us a lot of money.  We would open a window in every room in the house and fire up that attic fan.  It pulled so much air it would blow loose papers off kitchen table and would all but drown out the TV.  Every room in the house would have a breeze. It was MUCH cheaper than running the AC and we used it 90% of the time.   Have always sworn that if I build a house I'll put one in it.


----------



## MariettaDawg (Apr 18, 2017)

RinggoldGa said:


> I spent my last two years in school at UGA (94-96)renting an old 4 bedroom ranch home that had an attic fan.  We quickly discovered that keeping that house cool in the heat cost us a lot of money.  We would open a window in every room in the house and fire up that attic fan.  It pulled so much air it would blow loose papers off kitchen table and would all but drown out the TV.  Every room in the house would have a breeze. It was MUCH cheaper than running the AC and we used it 90% of the time.   Have always sworn that if I build a house I'll put one in it.




UGA Class of 96 here as well! 

I've had two houses with attic fans and loved them!  Wish I still had one.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 18, 2017)

Spann is talking about the possibility of severe weather this coming Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice thunderstorm moving through right now. Lots of lightning! So thankful for the rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 18, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Spann is talking about the possibility of severe weather this coming Saturday and Sunday.



Yep. Watching for all of the players to get on board.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Apr 19, 2017)

MariettaDawg said:


> UGA Class of 96 here as well!
> 
> I've had two houses with attic fans and loved them!  Wish I still had one.



If you ever enjoyed a cold beverage in the spring/fall on the porch at Son's or Steve's then we've hung out.  

My last name is Haddock.  Small chance out of the 28K people on campus at the time, we may have actually known each other.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Nice thunderstorm moving through right now. Lots of lightning! So thankful for the rain.



I guess your no rain dome of doom collapsed huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2017)

Did i hear the weather dude right this morning.... He said 89 for the high today and tomorrow....


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess your no rain dome of doom collapsed huh?



So did yours. I got rain last night, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> So did yours. I got rain last night, too.



I pulled a counter defense to Murphy's Law. I ran the irrigation yesterday morning. So it was a guarantee that I'd get rain.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I pulled a counter defense to Murphy's Law. I ran the irrigation yesterday morning. So it was a guarantee that I'd get rain.



Sabotaging yourself. Nice.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2017)

RinggoldGa said:


> I spent my last two years in school at UGA (94-96)renting an old 4 bedroom ranch home that had an attic fan.  We quickly discovered that keeping that house cool in the heat cost us a lot of money.  We would open a window in every room in the house and fire up that attic fan.  It pulled so much air it would blow loose papers off kitchen table and would all but drown out the TV.  Every room in the house would have a breeze. It was MUCH cheaper than running the AC and we used it 90% of the time.   Have always sworn that if I build a house I'll put one in it.



I grew up in 5 Points in Athens. All we ever had was a attic fan. First central air I had was a few years after I was married. I do miss an attic fan. We thought seriously about putting one in when we built our house. Wish we hada.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess your no rain dome of doom collapsed huh?



Even a broke watch is right twice a day.................


----------



## MariettaDawg (Apr 19, 2017)

RinggoldGa said:


> If you ever enjoyed a cold beverage in the spring/fall on the porch at Son's or Steve's then we've hung out.
> 
> My last name is Haddock.  Small chance out of the 28K people on campus at the time, we may have actually known each other.



Didn't frequent either place too much.  I drove for Campus Transit and lived Downtown. Life centered around Uptown Lounge and Ratskeller.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 20, 2017)

Miggy,

Anything new on the system for this weekend? Hoping for just another good soaking of rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Miggy,
> 
> Anything new on the system for this weekend? Hoping for just another good soaking of rain.



Nope. Might could see an isolated strong storm or three, but the parameters for a severe outbreak just aren't there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2017)

Bring on the storms! 



It is a little boring lately!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the storms!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little boring lately!



Be careful what you ask for. You've still got lots of trees around your place.


----------



## Mr Warren (Apr 21, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Bring on the storms!
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little boring lately!


  2 storms ago, a tornado just missed my house by 50 feet - I can stand a whole lot of boring!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful what you ask for. You've still got lots of trees around your place.



Man what a mess that would be!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## The black stick of death (Apr 21, 2017)

I want raiin


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful what you ask for. You've still got lots of trees around your place.



I don't. I lost 16 during the April 5 storms, when it came through Sharpsburg.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 22, 2017)

Some strong thunderstorms blew threw here about an hour ago. First time it's ever rained so hard it filled up the huge ditch at the back of my yard and overflowed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 23, 2017)

Make sure you have your water wings with you today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Make sure you have your water wings with you today.



Yep... Skipped this mornings hunt!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2017)

Cow + flat rock here all night; and all day today too, from the looks of it.


----------



## redeli (Apr 23, 2017)

no rain in Alamo


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

Coming down hard in the 30132.


----------



## Patriot44 (Apr 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Coming down hard in the 30132.



A frog choker!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2017)

Light sprinkle just started here.

It`s looking like we are getting back into last year`s pattern though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Light sprinkle just started here.
> 
> It`s looking like we are getting back into last year`s pattern though.



I hope not Nic! 
I'd be content with cloudy/rainy  days like this making up the majority of the summer for me. 
Hows the garden looking?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I hope not Nic!
> I'd be content with cloudy/rainy  days like this making up the majority of the summer for me.
> Hows the garden looking?





Garden hasn`t had a rain on it yet. I`ve been having to water it daily. Other than the rains from the tornadoes back in January, and one rain several weeks back, we haven`t had any rain this year. It`s bad dry.


----------



## RinggoldGa (Apr 23, 2017)

We are about drowned in NW GA.  Bet we've had 3-4 inches of rain in the past 24 hrs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Garden hasn`t had a rain on it yet. I`ve been having to water it daily. Other than the rains from the tornadoes back in January, and one rain several weeks back, we haven`t had any rain this year. It`s bad dry.


Sure hope you get some much needed rain sir! As far as gardening goes... Not much worse of a feeling than putting your heart and soul in a garden only to have it burn up.



RinggoldGa said:


> We are about drowned in NW GA.  Bet we've had 3-4 inches of rain in the past 24 hrs.



To much can be worse than not enough brother....


----------



## The black stick of death (Apr 23, 2017)

Yea my garden could use the rain too tired of dragging the sprinkler around its been a while


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 23, 2017)

Getting cloudy and dark here again near Chattanooga


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2017)

We just got a fine rain here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 24, 2017)

Been raining most all night here in Cartersville.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 24, 2017)

The weather channel is showing graphics of possible severe weather around here for the end of the week. Any truth to that or just model speculation?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> The weather channel is showing graphics of possible severe weather around here for the end of the week. Any truth to that or just model speculation?


It's the weather channel. It's a wonder they didn't assign it the mythical torcon value and give it a name. 

5 days out is too far to nail down yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 24, 2017)

I wouldn't plan on any night fishing on Thursday if I were you striperaddict.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 24, 2017)

4+" here the last couple days. It is moist.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well we are just going to watch it burn down here. Here we go again.


----------



## Mountainbuck (Apr 24, 2017)

Does the rain on Thursday look to be a PM rain??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 25, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> Does the rain on Thursday look to be a PM rain??



Yes then changing over to am


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wouldn't plan on any night fishing on Thursday if I were you striperaddict.



Me? I'm heading out for some crappie tomorrow evening but looked at the long range and saw all lightning bolts from Thursday on and kept the schedule clear.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 25, 2017)

Miggy's met shack update sounded a tad ominous for the next few weeks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Miggy's met shack update sounded a tad ominous for the next few weeks.



Dang him. Always using a monkey wrench when a crescent wrench would have worked just fine.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang him. Always using a monkey wrench when a crescent wrench would have worked just fine.



He is somewhat of a shenanigan-causing malcontent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> He is somewhat of a shenanigan-causing malcontent.



Thems fightin words. I'm not a malcontent. I'm very content in my orneriness.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thems fightin words. I'm not a malcontent. I'm very content in my orneriness.



You and NCHillbilly would make a beautiful couple.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 25, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> You and NCHillbilly would make a beautiful couple.



We have had conversation over adult beverages once, but that's about as far as I'm willing to take it. His looks aren't quite as refined as my wife's are.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 25, 2017)

He can be your side hick......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> He can be your side hick......



Naw, he's too hard headed.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 26, 2017)

So, what's up with Sunday/Monday?


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 26, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> So, what's up with Sunday/Monday?



I would like to know as well................


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 26, 2017)

Hmmm.....admin control center>block user Smokey30725 from weather threads>......click.........


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 26, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hmmm.....admin control center>block user Smokey30725 from weather threads>......click.........



I figured the "side hick" comment might push you over the edge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> So, what's up with Sunday/Monday?





smokey30725 said:


> I would like to know as well................



One storm at a time boys.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 26, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> I figured the "side hick" comment might push you over the edge.



Truth never hurt anybody, I reckon. I am a hick. But I'm an Alpha Hick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Truth never hurt anybody, I reckon. I am a hick. But I'm an Alpha Hick.


Just don't abbreviate that. They'll get the wrong idea.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't abbreviate that. They'll get the wrong idea.



That might apply, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> That might apply, too.



Naw, you're alright...............after about 10 Yeunlings.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 26, 2017)

My resident alpha female says that I'm 400 pounds of ornery stuffed in a 200 pound sack.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 26, 2017)

Can we leave the bromance for a bit and get back to the weather?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm ordering crappy weather for Flintstone. Heat and humidity and skeeters and such.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 26, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm ordering crappy weather for Flintstone. Heat and humidity and skeeters and such.



Mother Nature beat you to it. I bet I got bitten a dozen times while out tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 27, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Mother Nature beat you to it. I bet I got bitten a dozen times while out tonight



To match the 12 times you were stung in here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> To match the 12 times you were stung in here?



DoHHHH!!!! 

Ahight. Rains a comin, that's pretty much it, except they rain will be clippin along at near 70mph. Later on the main front moves in and if it heats up a good bit before it gets here and those cells are still moving that fast and picking up lift, etc etc etc then a few of them could have a bad temper this afternoon. 

There, the weather. Now, what did the Alpha female say the NCHick was full of?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> One storm at a time boys.



Okay, so what's up with today?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 27, 2017)

I need some good roof sittin weather....


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 27, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> To match the 12 times you were stung in here?



I'm a veteran of the political forum here as well. Hits no longer affect me, as I have become numb to human insult.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 27, 2017)

Rough weather in the 31836.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 27, 2017)

Looks like y'all got a nader watch now down in central GA, and some warnings going on. Y'all be careful.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 28, 2017)

Any upcoming weather to worry about, or are we starting to see the "heating of the day" pop up storms?


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 28, 2017)

*weather*

Confirmed tornado in Talbot Co. yesterday. 2 homes damaged. around 208 and parham road.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Any upcoming weather to worry about, or are we starting to see the "heating of the day" pop up storms?



No , yes.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No , yes.



Works for me.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 28, 2017)

Going to be a hot one this weekend at the hunt club.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 29, 2017)

Weeding the flower beds and happy that there is a nice breeze blowing here in the valley. Kind of makes up for the fact that it's 90 flipping degrees.


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 29, 2017)

Strong storm blowing through here right now with heavy rain and small hail.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 30, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Confirmed tornado in Talbot Co. yesterday. 2 homes damaged. around 208 and parham road.



Here you go


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 30, 2017)

Our phones are lighting up with tornado watches right now. Any real threat?


----------



## gunnurse (Apr 30, 2017)

Looks like a compact leading line on the front moving up through Alabama right now. As warm and moist as it is right now, it's always a threat. We are getting a lot of wind that I assume is spin=off energy from the approaching storms.  April is not a friend to Ringgold.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 1, 2017)

Bring it


----------



## smokey30725 (May 1, 2017)

Looks like we may get a break for a while from the severe stuff. Hope that's true.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Looks like we may get a break for a while from the severe stuff. Hope that's true.



I told y'all to stop listening to Glen Burns. He is the worst.

Listen to this guy;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10713120#post10713120


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 3, 2017)

No smokey is right very little chance for severe for us up here in nw ga anytime soon...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> No smokey is right very little chance for severe for us up here in nw ga anytime soon...



Okie Dokey then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

I will put my most recent Met Shack post into synopsis for you here. 

Have your weather radios near by tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

Man, St. Louis is getting hammered by rain. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">VIDEO: Unbelievable #flooding in and around #STLouis area; I-44 closed, @MoDOT reports 2 hour detours; More rain expected today #mowx pic.twitter.com/hXSvDGeBIM</p>— Dan Snyder (@DanSnyderFOX25) May 3, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## snookdoctor (May 3, 2017)

Any need to wrap the outside critters with bubble wrap?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

Watch the gulf open up in the GOES 16 infrared and tie in with the soup factory open for business in Missouri. 

It's coming!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 3, 2017)

That's really interesting because you can see the "head" in MO get starved for energy with the storms in the Gulf firing.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 3, 2017)

You showed maps like that a few weeks back and said massive tornado outbreak and there was 7 in the whole state haha. Ill listen to the local guys who say severe threat is low for this next one. NOT discounting a random spin up of a severe cell mind you.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 3, 2017)

FYI im in north Georgia..sga is always a diff ballgame.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 3, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> You showed maps like that a few weeks back and said massive tornado outbreak and there was 7 in the whole state haha. Ill listen to the local guys who say severe threat is low for this next one. NOT discounting a random spin up of a severe cell mind you.



If there was only one tornado, and it came down your street to your property, you would probably consider that a pretty big outbreak.
It never hurts to heed good advice.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> You showed maps like that a few weeks back and said massive tornado outbreak and there was 7 in the whole state haha. Ill listen to the local guys who say severe threat is low for this next one. NOT discounting a random spin up of a severe cell mind you.





You should come down here and personally see what just one tornado did to this area. It is surely not something to laugh about.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 3, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> If there was only one tornado, and it came down your street to your property, you would probably consider that a pretty big outbreak.
> It never hurts to heed good advice.



Im not saying I don't appreciate his and ddd work I do I follow them a lot and am interested in what they say and how they come up with it. Just saying more times than not it isn't as bad as they make it out to be. This time for instance local guys say itll be nothing.


----------



## nickel back (May 3, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> You showed maps like that a few weeks back and said massive tornado outbreak and there was 7 in the whole state haha. Ill listen to the local guys who say severe threat is low for this next one. NOT discounting a random spin up of a severe cell mind you.



 you not very smart


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 3, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> You should come down here and personally see what just one tornado did to this area. It is surely not something to laugh about.



Bro my cousin had the clevland tn nader come thru his yard a few years back..the one that went thru ringgold. F4. I know how bad they are. My point was it seems some storms are overhyped. As an example the previous storm wasn't hyped and there were about 20 naders in the state. Then the next one was OMG ITS COMING TOGETHER MASSIVE OUTBREAK. We got a spot shower in Dalton and some wind.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 3, 2017)

Miggy again this nothing against you I really appreciate your work. Just going with the locals this round. You had me hyped up on the last one.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 3, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bro my cousin had the clevland tn nader come thru his yard a few years back..the one that went thru ringgold. F4. I know how bad they are. My point was it seems some storms are overhyped. As an example the previous storm wasn't hyped and there were about 20 naders in the state. Then the next one was OMG ITS COMING TOGETHER MASSIVE OUTBREAK. We got a spot shower in Dalton and some wind.



And paying heed to the warning costs you, what? A little vigilance and some battery power. Small cost for being prepared.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 3, 2017)

As with all of these systems, we pray for the best, while preparing for the worst.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bro my cousin had the clevland tn nader come thru his yard a few years back..the one that went thru ringgold. F4. I know how bad they are. My point was it seems some storms are overhyped. As an example the previous storm wasn't hyped and there were about 20 naders in the state. Then the next one was OMG ITS COMING TOGETHER MASSIVE OUTBREAK. We got a spot shower in Dalton and some wind.





I`m not in a hog fattening contest with you, but I`d rather it be overhyped and be as prepared as you can be, than be caught unaware. I`m sure most others would too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> You showed maps like that a few weeks back and said massive tornado outbreak and there was 7 in the whole state haha. Ill listen to the local guys who say severe threat is low for this next one. NOT discounting a random spin up of a severe cell mind you.



Please cite the post where "I" of all people said "Massive" tornado outbreaks>  

Me thinks you have a propensity to substitute drama for fact. Must be a 10RC fan.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not in a hog fattening contest with you, but I`d rather it be overhyped and be as prepared as you can be, than be caught unaware. I`m sure most others would too.



I will never "hype" the weather, much less over hype the weather. I will however tell you the "Potential" for what a system is capable of under the development of conditions that are possible with the system. 

For any professional Meteorologists to tell his viewers in a particular area that there is NO chance for severe weather with a system such as this, with the dynamic potential available is just flat plain irresponsible. 

That is how people get killed.

By the way Yota 2x2, still waiting for you to show me where I stated what you claimed. Also interested in knowing if you understand what the word "potential" means. 

Not as in 10RC could potentially win an NC this year. We hear that every year from y'all and it never happens. Who's overhyping now?


----------



## smokey30725 (May 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I will never "hype" the weather, much less over hype the weather. I will however tell you the "Potential" for what a system is capable of under the development of conditions that are possible with the system.
> 
> For any professional Meteorologists to tell his viewers in a particular area that there is NO chance for severe weather with a system such as this, with the dynamic potential available is just flat plain irresponsible.
> 
> ...



Whoa now, your fight is with Yota. Leave my Vols out of this!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Whoa now, your fight is with Yota. Leave my Vols out of this!



He's one of yours. 

My suggestion to him, is if he doesn't like what I have to say on here, don't come in here and read. But don't come in here crying when his outhouse gets blown over and the local met said nothing was gonna happen.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's one of yours.
> 
> My suggestion to him, is if he doesn't like what I have to say on here, don't come in here and read. But don't come in here crying when his outhouse gets blown over and the local met said nothing was gonna happen.






You and DDD are doing a fine job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's one of yours.
> 
> My suggestion to him, is if he doesn't like what I have to say on here, don't come in here and read. But don't come in here crying when his outhouse gets blown over and the local met said nothing was gonna happen.



Don't worry, we'll still claim him. He's a good fella. 

On the flip side, you just make sure you claim all your Roll Tide bubbas................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> You and DDD are doing a fine job. Keep up the good work.



I'm tryin to train DDD to read severe weather maps, but he won't take a break from bass fishin to sit down and learn. 

Dern his hide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Don't worry, we'll still claim him. He's a good fella.
> 
> On the flip side, you just make sure you claim all your Roll Tide bubbas................



I ain't worried bout them. They all have indoor plumbing now.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Massive tornado outbreak Wednesday:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

Oh yeah, and all of ya'll north of the gnat line don't put your sweatshirts or light jackets up yet. Friday's gonna be a tad on the chilly side, all day long. 

That is unless you're one of the fluffy fellas that wears short pants year round and has a half-chihuahua, half-blue tick named Rocky. Those type are beyond help.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


>



I forgot about this Bama buddy. He can't help it. He still hasn't figured out which brother is his daddy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

Remeber that Goes 16 infrared gif I put up before the mouth breathin window lickers got in here? 

Well here's what that big red explosion of moisture is doing over Rapides Parish in Louisiana right now. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">WATCH THIS: insane #hail video from Rapides Parish -- note the noise, trees being shredded... via Nicole Lemmons Johnson on Facebook | #LaWX pic.twitter.com/xgZaMWmjYe</p>— Josh Eachus (@JoshEachus) May 3, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## snookdoctor (May 3, 2017)

That would hurt!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> That would hurt!


That would totally mess up my tomato crop I got started a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Please cite the post where "I" of all people said "Massive" tornado outbreaks>



Hey Yota, still waiting.


----------



## jbird1 (May 3, 2017)

I just realized Forsyth Co. had a tornado touch down Monday-A.M.  An EF-0 touched down at 10:24 A.M. and ran for 2.5 miles and was 150 yds. wide.  It lifted at 10:28 after downing some trees and damaging one home.  It's amazing the weather folks can be that precise these days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

Here is the Craven Brooks spaghetti chart for severe potential tomorrow. Still a critical variable, that being lift, (CAPE vs CAP) to fall into place, but the potential is rising and even the NWS is taking note of the potential energy that will be moving through tomorrow with three different cycles of tight gradients that are projected to move through the SE. The possibility of a small scale Derecho event in SOWAL and SOWEGA aren't out of the realm of possibility, though small at present.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 3, 2017)

I didn't miss a thing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

The NWS has just issued a wind advisory for NW GA ahead of this system moving in overnight. Notice, I did not use the word "massive". 



URGENT - WEATHER MESSAGE
National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
334 PM EDT Wed May 3 2017

GAZ001>009-011>016-019>025-030>035-041>045-040345-
/O.CON.KFFC.WI.Y.0008.170504T1200Z-170505T0000Z/
Dade-Walker-Catoosa-Whitfield-Murray-Fannin-Gilmer-Union-Towns-
Chattooga-Gordon-Pickens-Dawson-Lumpkin-White-Floyd-Bartow-
Cherokee-Forsyth-Hall-Banks-Jackson-Polk-Paulding-Cobb-
North Fulton-Gwinnett-Barrow-Haralson-Carroll-Douglas-
South Fulton-DeKalb-
Including the cities of Calhoun, Dahlonega, Cleveland, Rome,
Cartersville, Gainesville, Marietta, Atlanta, Lawrenceville,
Carrollton, Douglasville, East Point, and Decatur
334 PM EDT Wed May 3 2017

...WIND ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM 8 AM TO 8 PM EDT
THURSDAY...

* Locations...Portions of north Georgia, general along and north
  of a line from Carrollton to Homer.

* Winds...east to southeast 15 to 25 MPH with gusts of 30 to 40
  MPH...except 40 to 45 MPH in the higher elevations of the
  mountains.

* Timing...From 8 AM until 8 PM EDT Thursday.

* Impacts...Strong winds will bring down large tree limbs and
  some weaker trees, especially with the saturated soils.
  Unsecured outdoor items may be blown around and driving may be
  difficult, especially for high-profile vehicles.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A Wind Advisory means that sustained winds of 20 mph or higher
and wind gusts of 35 MPH or greater are expected. Winds this
strong can bring down large limbs and even whole weak or dead
trees as well as make driving difficult, especially for high-
profile vehicles. Use extra caution.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 3, 2017)

They have the word "snow" in our forecast for Friday night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> They have the word "snow" in our forecast for Friday night.



May 4th is about the latest I have been in it in the N. Ga. mountains. Sounds about right for y'all. Heck, I bet y'all have seen the white stuff (I refuse to say the word, that is DDD's fantasy territory) as late as early June.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> May 4th is about the latest I have been in it in the N. Ga. mountains. Sounds about right for y'all. Heck, I bet y'all have seen the white stuff (I refuse to say the word, that is DDD's fantasy territory) as late as early June.



Yes, in the higher elevations. I saw a foot in my yard on May 8th once. The same day, it snowed 57" on top of Mount Pisgah near here, and stranded a bunch of people in an inn up there for days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 3, 2017)

I like pretty colors.    Reminds me of my youth and activities gone by.






Just don't want the pretty colors on the weather map.


----------



## Greene728 (May 3, 2017)

Mig
The last severe outbreak we had was overhyped my many. But the potential was certainly there as it appears to be with this one. I remember Spann and maybe even yourself referring to new models or algorithms maybe that weren't quite tuned in yet. You still seeing or thinking this, or have they maybe gotten the bugs worked out?
I'm with Nic and the others who say thank you for what you do! I don't mind being prepared one bit and actually hope for a bust myself!!!
Keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## smokey30725 (May 3, 2017)

Hope everyone fares well tomorrow. Got the emergency bag in the truck and a full tank of gas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yes, in the higher elevations. I saw a foot in my yard on May 8th once. The same day, it snowed 57" on top of Mount Pisgah near here, and stranded a bunch of people in an inn up there for days.


Dang!!!


Greene728 said:


> Mig
> The last severe outbreak we had was overhyped my many. But the potential was certainly there as it appears to be with this one. I remember Spann and maybe even yourself referring to new models or algorithms maybe that weren't quite tuned in yet. You still seeing or thinking this, or have they maybe gotten the bugs worked out?
> I'm with Nic and the others who say thank you for what you do! I don't mind being prepared one bit and actually hope for a bust myself!!!
> Keep up the good work my friend!


Well, if the Craven Brooks map I put up is any indication, they are closer than they were. That being said, and as I have stated with this system, the unknown variable that the models cannot forecast is the CAPE vs the CAP, especially the way CAD effects us in the Northern half of Ga. Wx Models have never handled CAD well. It is a wait and see at this point. 


smokey30725 said:


> Hope everyone fares well tomorrow. Got the emergency bag in the truck and a full tank of gas.


Better to be prepared and have a bust, than not be prepared and get caught with em down around your knees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

Goes 16 infrared, yes the big rain makers in S. Louisiana / Al are impressive with their nearly black tops, but check out the speed with which the cold air comes barreling south through the western states into Texas. 

Should be interesting to see how that effects todays weather to our west. 

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

If you want to know why models don't handle Ga weather well, here's your clue. 

Zoom in to the US, especially the SE quadrant and look at the wind currents over Ga on this recent animation. 

https://earth.nullschool.net/#curre...ographic=-87.21,33.83,1822/loc=-42.241,42.309


----------



## Patriot44 (May 4, 2017)

Been cow + flat rock for more than an hr here just east of Blood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Been cow + flat rock for more than an hr here just east of Blood.



Watch the creek, you might see him come floatin by in an innertube with an ice chest in tow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watch the creek, you might see him come floatin by in an innertube with an ice chest in tow.



Is the ice for the ailing back?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is the ice for the ailing back?


It to keep his beers cold.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Please cite the post where "I" of all people said "Massive" tornado outbreaks>



Hey Yota!!! It's been over 12 hours bro', still waiting for you to produce that quote. Don't leave me hangin man, I mean that's like chunkin 'D' cell batteries at someone then whining cause your team lost.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

If you're paying attention to your local Met or the NWS you will soon hear this term; "Wake Low".







I would tell you to prepare, but there's really nothing you can do about the winds this anomaly produces. 

Just think, you're in your favorite fishing hole, water is slick and then DDD comes blasting by at 50 knots right behind you. 
That monster wake he just created to mess up your fishing is what this anomaly does, except with air / wind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

Results of the Wake Low aka Gradient Winds in Alabama this morning. Still more pics coming in from all over the place, especially North Alabama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

The Wake Low just moving through Pell City Al. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">@spann #alwx on the Campus of #JSU pic.twitter.com/brYslwULNX</p>— Michael Sanders (@HeyTechiesMike) May 4, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

It didn't bode well for this boat house on Logan Martin.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2017)

We`ve had 4/10ths so far and it`s been a slow steady rain. Just what we been needing badly. Hope it does this all day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> We`ve had 4/10ths so far and it`s been a slow steady rain. Just what we been needing badly. Hope it does this all day.



Y'all are gettin a good soakin, and it's about to get a little heavier before that Wake Low moves through. 

My concern is the sun coming out after this round clears us. Will it? If so how long? If too long then the next round could be really ticked off and make some noise with fireworks.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are gettin a good soakin, and it's about to get a little heavier before that Wake Low moves through.
> 
> My concern is the sun coming out after this round clears us. Will it? If so how long? If too long then the next round could be really ticked off and make some noise with fireworks.





I hope not. I might slip off in the woods turkey hunting in a little while.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

Better nail down that outhouse Yota.



> Special Weather Statement
> National Weather Service Peachtree City GA
> 909 AM EDT THU MAY 4 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are gettin a good soakin, and it's about to get a little heavier before that Wake Low moves through.
> 
> My concern is the sun coming out after this round clears us. Will it? If so how long? If too long then the next round could be really ticked off and make some noise with fireworks.



Even up north?


----------



## smokey30725 (May 4, 2017)

Getting high wind warning alerts on my phone here in Dalton.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better nail down that outhouse Yota.



His puter musta got displaced by one of those massive nader outtakes he keeps hearin in his head.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Even up north?


Yup


smokey30725 said:


> Getting high wind warning alerts on my phone here in Dalton.


Tolt you it was comin


snookdoctor said:


> His puter musta got displaced by one of those massive nader outtakes he keeps hearin in his head.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

Just reported on Twitter that the high winds have effected power in Fannin County and four schools are without power.


----------



## JSnake (May 4, 2017)

Fully looking forward to no power in Smo'Rye (Smokerise) when I get home tonight.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup
> 
> Tolt you it was comin



I never doubted you, oh esteemed prognosticator of all things severe weather.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 4, 2017)

Nader warning in Coffee co with good rotation on top of Douglas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> Nader warning in Coffee co with good rotation on top of Douglas.



Healthy couplet on that cell. There's another good couplet just popped up over Waycross. Wouldn't be shocked to see that one earn a Nader warning. 

Ya'll be careful down there by the swamp.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 4, 2017)

Is the worst of it still yet to come? Dark and windy here in Dalton, but not much rain so far.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

Good video on KFFC's radar repair. Also a good stat in there about Georgia and tornado's so far this year. 

A certain somebody might want to watch this and learn a thing or two. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Our crew in @NWSAtlanta was visited by @AMHQ to see our work on the #wsr88d Bull Gear replacement @NWS pic.twitter.com/np26cn879o</p>— NEXRAD ROC (@NEXRADROC) May 4, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

Send me some wind... That red oak is leaning real nice right over maw n laws bedroom!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Send me some wind... That red oak is leaning real nice right over maw n laws bedroom!



Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful what you ask for.



I was... And specificity ask for wind!

cool video!


----------



## smokey30725 (May 4, 2017)

Starting to rain here in Dalton.


----------



## PappyHoel (May 4, 2017)

Rain sleet tomorrow?  What in the world


----------



## Greene728 (May 4, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Rain sleet tomorrow?  What in the world



I wouldn't be at all surprised. We've had a camping trip with our new camper planned for weeks now for this weekend. Par for the course. The maiden voyage with it was the weekend we were in Cloudland and severe weather outbreaks then highs in the upper 30,s low 40's. 

Rest assured though it will begin a massive warm up and be chamber of commerce weather starting Monday when we head home. 

Ok. Whining over.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 4, 2017)

We done with the severe for a while?


----------



## Greene728 (May 4, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> We done with the severe for a while?





You need an intervention!


----------



## smokey30725 (May 4, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> You need an intervention!



Why?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

Folks in Lilburn, Snellville , Lawrenceville need to pay attention. Possible tornado moving NNE with this line of storms.


----------



## crackerdave (May 4, 2017)

Gotta take wifey yard sailin' in the mawnin'....whats west central ga look like then?


----------



## Matt.M (May 4, 2017)

Got a little hairy with the sirens going off in the city of Decatur just now.  News stated pilots at Hartsfield spotted the rotation.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Gotta take wifey yard sailin' in the mawnin'....whats west central ga look like then?



Breezy and chilly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2017)

Fannin County Schools closed today.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fannin County Schools closed today.



What happened


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> What happened



schools without power.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> What happened



Lots of trees down from the gradient winds, took power lines with them.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 5, 2017)

Looks like another round will come through this afternoon and then tomorrow afternoon / evening. I'm guessing they won't be as extreme as yesterday's?


----------



## smokey30725 (May 5, 2017)

Cold rainy day here in Dalton.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 5, 2017)

Some good steady rain here at home. This is just what the doctor ordered for the farmers around me. All the fields are green and the stock ponds are full. Love it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2017)

Gonna be a massively nice day once the massive chill burns off.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 6, 2017)

We still have storms moving in for this evening?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> We still have storms moving in for this evening?



Rain, brief and maybe a little be heavy for a few minutes. Gonna blow through fast. There is no agreement among the models for storms, but good daytime heating could allow one or two to hit a good altitude before they collapse due to unfavorable conditions for sustainability.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gonna be a massively nice day once the massive chill burns off.



More "massive" forecasts.
Even yoda won't complain about a massive nice outbreak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> More "massive" forecasts.
> Even yoda won't complain about a massive nice outbreak.



Oh, I bet he'll find a massive way to do so. It will sprinkle on his toy truck this afternoon and claim I was massively wrong about today's massively nice forecast.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 6, 2017)

Current view in north Chattanooga


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 7, 2017)

Nice balmy 34* here this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nice balmy 34* here this morning.



53 here. Gotta go mow da grass.

I'm tired of grass already and mowin season barely has started.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 53 here. Gotta go mow da grass.
> 
> I'm tired of grass already and mowin season barely has started.



Best thing that happens to my fescue every summer is 90+ degrees...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2017)

Y'all folks down in South Ga near the big swamp be careful. Sounds like this is a biggun. 

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5153/


----------



## smokey30725 (May 8, 2017)

Anything in Miggy's crystal ball coming up to be concerned with?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Anything in Miggy's crystal ball coming up to be concerned with?



Umm, well,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,if you live near the Okeefenokee......fire!?!?

Outside of that, clear and warm the rest of the week. May be a chance of some wet stuff around Friday or Saturday but won't speculate on that until we get closer.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 8, 2017)

Good. Some relative calm may allow you and Yota to get together and smooth things over....


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 8, 2017)

No bring on the blue skies gotta work on my fishin tan!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 8, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> No bring on the blue skies gotta work on my fishin tan!



just paint yourself orange.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 8, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> No bring on the blue skies gotta work on my fishin tan!





Matthew6 said:


> just paint yourself orange.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 9, 2017)

Im more of a Teva guy over Chacos like that feller lol


----------



## blood on the ground (May 9, 2017)

Heard possible severe storms for Friday what you think about this Messican?


----------



## smokey30725 (May 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Heard possible severe storms for Friday what you think about this Messican?



Hope not. That's my daughter's field day at school.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Heard possible severe storms for Friday what you think about this Messican?



Give it a day or two and I'll tell you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2017)

Don't really see a large chance for severe weather on Saturday. Timing has changed and it looks like the first wave of rain won't be coming in until late Friday evening - after midnight Saturday morning. Looks like there could be a marginal severe potential in Central Ga as the sun starts heating the atmosphere around early morning and this threat may maintain up through ENE Ga as the system moves through in a broken manner Saturday mid day through afternoon. 

It doesn't look to be a strong organized system at all, but that doesn't mean there won't be an isolated cell that has the lift and dynamics to go severe, with small hail and gusty winds. Don't see a potential for Naders in this one at all, as it stands right now.


----------



## Crakajak (May 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't really see a large chance for severe weather on Saturday. Timing has changed and it looks like the first wave of rain won't be coming in until late Friday evening - after midnight Saturday morning. Looks like there could be a marginal severe potential in Central Ga as the sun starts heating the atmosphere around early morning and this threat may maintain up through ENE Ga as the system moves through in a broken manner Saturday mid day through afternoon.
> 
> It doesn't look to be a strong organized system at all, but that doesn't mean there won't be an isolated cell that has the lift and dynamics to go severe, with small hail and gusty winds. Don't see a potential for Naders in this one at all, as it stands right now.


 Don't go changing your mind!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Don't go changing your mind!!!!!



I've been married 28+ years and in business for myself 29+ years. I have earned the right to change my mind whenever I want to.


----------



## Crakajak (May 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been married 28+ years and in business for myself 29+ years. I have earned the right to change my mind whenever I want to.



So your going with 6" of snow for Smokey  10" snow for NCHB with a small rain shower IMBY.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 10, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> So your going with 6" of snow for Smokey  10" snow for NCHB with a small rain shower IMBY.



Pretty much.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 10, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> So your going with 6" of snow for Smokey  10" snow for NCHB with a small rain shower IMBY.



I'll take it. NCHB was unavailable for comment.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 10, 2017)

You can have mine too.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 10, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> You can have mine too.



As a token of gratitude, I'd like to offer you all of our heat and humidity for the next 6 months.


----------



## Crakajak (May 10, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> As a token of gratitude, I'd like to offer you all of our heat and humidity for the next 6 months.


I will pitch in all mine as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give it a day or two and I'll tell you.



Tin fo


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 10, 2017)

Suits me. I'm a southerner. I'm not skeered of heat and humidity.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Suits me. I'm a southerner. I'm not skeered of heat and humidity.



You hardly have either where you live


----------



## smokey30725 (May 10, 2017)

I'll be in his neck of the woods at the end of the month. No doubt the heat and humidity will follow me there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 10, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> You hardly have either where you live



We are close to 100% humidity most of the time here. The fog usually doesn't burn off til about ten in the morning. We don't have the heat like ya'll do in the low country, but it gets into the 90s fairly often through the summer. I'll take that over dead and frozen and gray and lifeless any day. My place in SC is hot as hades, and I love it.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> We are close to 100% humidity most of the time here. The fog usually doesn't burn off til about ten in the morning. We don't have the heat like ya'll do in the low country, but it gets into the 90s fairly often through the summer. I'll take that over dead and frozen and gray and lifeless any day. My place in SC is hot as hades, and I love it.



Wish I liked the heat that way.... I'm a wimp when summer rolls around!
got any recommendations for campgrounds up your way in the hills? Tent camping!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wish I liked the heat that way.... I'm a wimp when summer rolls around!
> got any recommendations for campgrounds up your way in the hills? Tent camping!



How bout let's set up a camp in Montana? I hate the heat and would rather tangle with a grizzly bar or mountain lion that put up with drowning in the air you're tryin to breath.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> I'll be in his neck of the woods at the end of the month. No doubt the heat and humidity will follow me there.



That's ok, because I'll be down on the SC coast then reveling in the heat and humidity.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wish I liked the heat that way.... I'm a wimp when summer rolls around!
> got any recommendations for campgrounds up your way in the hills? Tent camping!



Cataloochee Valley. Big Creek. Or anywhere on the National Forest.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 11, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cataloochee Valley. Big Creek. Or anywhere on the National Forest.



How much snow did you get last night?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Wish I liked the heat that way.... I'm a wimp when summer rolls around!
> got any recommendations for campgrounds up your way in the hills? Tent camping!



http://campmilehigh.com/


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

None. There was some at the higher elevations last Friday night. It was 34 Saturday morning at my house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> None. There was some at the higher elevations last Friday night. It was 34 Saturday morning at my house.



Saw a pic on Twitter where Mt. LeConte got a good snow the other night. Reckon that was Friday night.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2017)

Right now the weather temps are good for my garden, my squash, cucumbers, maters, and peppers are loaded down. So is my fig tree, but I`m having to water every day. Looks like we`re staying in the drought conditions that have been in place on us for a couple of years now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Right now the weather temps are good for my garden, my squash, cucumbers, maters, and peppers are loaded down. So is my fig tree, but I`m having to water every day. Looks like we`re staying in the drought conditions that have been in place on us for a couple of years now.



Wish I could grow squash and cucumbers, but those dang vine bugs have ruined my efforts the last two years I attempted it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 11, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> None. There was some at the higher elevations last Friday night. It was 34 Saturday morning at my house.



Okay, I'm pretty sure anytime you say NC now that you're actually referring to Northern Canadia.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Okay, I'm pretty sure anytime you say NC now that you're actually referring to Northern Canadia.



I'm thinkin I've heard him repeatedly say 'Eh' in conversation.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Okay, I'm pretty sure anytime you say NC now that you're actually referring to Northern Canadia.



The rest of NC is about like y'all. The parts here in the mountains that are 5,000-6,000' closer to the sky are a different world. In all seriousness, the climate here in the southern Appalachians at 5,000' is about the same as Canada at sea level. Same trees and plants, a lot of the same critters, same weather. There has been snow recorded in the higher elevations here every month of the year. I live just under 3,000', so I don't have all the weather that they have on top of the mountains, but it's a lot different from central GA.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin I've heard him repeatedly say 'Eh' in conversation.



I gotta buy me one of those plaid wool hats with earflaps and start drinking Molson's, eh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I gotta buy me one of those plaid wool hats with earflaps and start drinking Molson's, eh?



No you hoser, it's moosehead, eh!!!


----------



## 3ringer (May 11, 2017)

Heat and humidity didn't bother me when I was a skinny boy. Now that I am a fat old guy, the heat zaps all of the energy right out of me.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 11, 2017)

Looks like I better mow the grass tonight. Mets say it's gonna be rainy tomorrow.........


----------



## Crakajak (May 11, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Looks like I better mow the grass tonight. Mets say it's gonna be rainy tomorrow.........



I would go fishing and cut it after it grew some more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> I would go fishing and cut it after it grew some more.



I like the way you think


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 11, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> The rest of NC is about like y'all. The parts here in the mountains that are 5,000-6,000' closer to the sky are a different world. In all seriousness, the climate here in the southern Appalachians at 5,000' is about the same as Canada at sea level. Same trees and plants, a lot of the same critters, same weather. There has been snow recorded in the higher elevations here every month of the year. I live just under 3,000', so I don't have all the weather that they have on top of the mountains, but it's a lot different from central GA.



My parents moved to NC when I was 3. I lived there until I was 20. In those 17 years I had not seen with my own eyes as a young scout clambering those mountains, or from a TV met, about that kinda snow. 

I believe you, there's no reason to lie about it, I'm just astounded.


----------



## Crakajak (May 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> My parents moved to NC when I was 3. I lived there until I was 20. In those 17 years I had not seen with my own eyes as a young scout clambering those mountains, or from a TV met, about that kinda snow.
> 
> I believe you, there's no reason to lie about it, I'm just astounded.



You didn't live there with all the global warming thats happening now.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 11, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> You didn't live there with all the global warming thats happening now.



No, but I do go back periodically throughout the year.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> My parents moved to NC when I was 3. I lived there until I was 20. In those 17 years I had not seen with my own eyes as a young scout clambering those mountains, or from a TV met, about that kinda snow.
> 
> I believe you, there's no reason to lie about it, I'm just astounded.



Doofus, we don't normally get snow in July. But it has happened at some point during the history of weather data collection here. Cold fronts can be odd when you factor in elevation. I almost got hypothermia fishing on lake Fontana one night in mid-July. 

I have also seen a killing frost in mid-June once in my life at my elevation. It's not normal, though. I have seen over 4' of snow in my yard in winter in 93. And 1-2 feet more times than I can remember. Nearly 3' a few times. It snow an official 57.5 inches on top of Mount Pisgah on May 8, 1992, stranding loads of people at the Pisgah Inn. Hikers from the lowlands have died a few times hiking at high elevations from exposure when they weren't prepared for the climate. Most winters, we get below zero a couple nights, even at the elevation I live at. The tops of the mountains, it's common. Single digits and teens are normal lows at low-mid elevations here in the Smokies in Jan and Feb. 

What part of NC did you live in?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> What part of NC did you live in?



His parents house. Duhhhh!!!


----------



## deerslayer357 (May 11, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't really see a large chance for severe weather on Saturday. Timing has changed and it looks like the first wave of rain won't be coming in until late Friday evening - after midnight Saturday morning. Looks like there could be a marginal severe potential in Central Ga as the sun starts heating the atmosphere around early morning and this threat may maintain up through ENE Ga as the system moves through in a broken manner Saturday mid day through afternoon.
> 
> It doesn't look to be a strong organized system at all, but that doesn't mean there won't be an isolated cell that has the lift and dynamics to go severe, with small hail and gusty winds. Don't see a potential for Naders in this one at all, as it stands right now.



MC- Are you still sticking with this for tomorrow and Saturday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 11, 2017)

deerslayer357 said:


> MC- Are you still sticking with this for tomorrow and Saturday?



For the most part. Actual timing waffles with every model run, but don't expect much more than scattered rain, some a little heavy with later evening thunderstorm or two. 

Just no real threat here, except for lightning, like bears, lightning will kill you.  That potential is always there.


----------



## Mountainbuck (May 12, 2017)

How much of the rain will still be around early Saturday morning ?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

Mountainbuck said:


> How much of the rain will still be around early Saturday morning ?



Probably going to be a wet start but clearing off for a nice evening and beautiful sunday.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 12, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Doofus, we don't normally get snow in July. But it has happened at some point during the history of weather data collection here. Cold fronts can be odd when you factor in elevation. I almost got hypothermia fishing on lake Fontana one night in mid-July.
> 
> I have also seen a killing frost in mid-June once in my life at my elevation. It's not normal, though. I have seen over 4' of snow in my yard in winter in 93. And 1-2 feet more times than I can remember. Nearly 3' a few times. It snow an official 57.5 inches on top of Mount Pisgah on May 8, 1992, stranding loads of people at the Pisgah Inn. Hikers from the lowlands have died a few times hiking at high elevations from exposure when they weren't prepared for the climate. Most winters, we get below zero a couple nights, even at the elevation I live at. The tops of the mountains, it's common. Single digits and teens are normal lows at low-mid elevations here in the Smokies in Jan and Feb.
> 
> What part of NC did you live in?



Charlotte, but spent a lot of time in the mountains. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> His parents house. Duhhhh!!!



Idjit.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 12, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Charlotte, but spent a lot of time in the mountains.
> 
> 
> 
> Idjit.



Yeah, Charlotte is a whole different world from here. And the Smokies and Balsams and Blacks are a different world from the Blue Ridge chain.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 12, 2017)

Wife just called in a panic. Said it's storming in Flintstone and she said that a really small spiral was coming down from the clouds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Wife just called in a panic. Said it's storming in Flintstone and she said that a really small spiral was coming down from the clouds.



No couplets, no rotation, no naders or spinny things.

Tell her to take her meds.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No couplets, no rotation, no naders or spinny things.
> 
> Tell her to take her meds.



She said it was really small, like the water spouts you see at the beach.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> She said it was really small, like the water spouts you see at the beach.



Prolly just a scud cloud.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 12, 2017)

Got a decent boomer moving through Dalton right now. Rain pouring down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2017)

I see some hail cores in those cells coming in north of I-20. Somebody tell Blood to get on his roof and give us some ground truth.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2017)

What`s it gonna be like in Southwest Georgia right at daylight tomorrow?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see some hail cores in those cells coming in north of I-20. Somebody tell Blood to get on his roof and give us some ground truth.



Ground truth is.... Pea size hail, heavy rain, rolling thunder .... Fast moving system seams like! Love it!


----------



## smokey30725 (May 12, 2017)

Sun's trying to peek out here in Dalton now. Just in time to turn the roadways into saunas.


----------



## Big un (May 13, 2017)

*Storm*

Pretty good thunderstorm just rolled through Jeff Davis county. Dropped about 1/2 inch of rain in 20 minutes at the house.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 13, 2017)

Big un said:


> Pretty good thunderstorm just rolled through Jeff Davis county. Dropped about 1/2 inch of rain in 20 minutes at the house.



That 2nd pic is one serious storm!


----------



## Big un (May 13, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That 2nd pic is one serious storm!



Yeah, picked up a little pea sized hail when it rolled through.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s it gonna be like in Southwest Georgia right at daylight tomorrow?



Sorry Nic, just got on and saw this. Guess you've figured this one out on your own already.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 14, 2017)

Looks like we are going to have a quiet stretch for a while. I can live with that.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry Nic, just got on and saw this. Guess you've figured this one out on your own already.





We had a heavy rain for a few minutes about an hour before sun here at home, but 10 miles to the west where I was turkey hunting, not a drop.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Looks like we are going to have a quiet stretch for a while. I can live with that.



7 or 8 days, max.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 7 or 8 days, max.



Works for me.


----------



## Crakajak (May 15, 2017)

Going to stay in the A.C. this week. I do not like the 90 degree weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2017)

Up at Popcorn Overlook up in NE Ga Mtn's it was 63°f in the heat of the day on Saturday. My kind of weather.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Up at Popcorn Overlook up in NE Ga Mtn's it was 63°f in the heat of the day on Saturday. My kind of weather.



43 and 44 last two mornings here.


----------



## Crakajak (May 15, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> 43 and 44 last two mornings here.



Quit bragging


----------



## smokey30725 (May 15, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Quit bragging



No doubt!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2017)

49 this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2017)

Chance of a shower this evening. Jis sayin.


----------



## Crakajak (May 18, 2017)

Let it rain.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 18, 2017)

If yer traveling out west today, better take a helmet and a tie down stake.

Hope it stays out there. We don't need pink on our map.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 18, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> 49 this morning.



Lucky I wasn't taking a drink when I saw your aviator. You'd have owed me two monitors.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 18, 2017)

Good thunderstorm moving throughout Flintstone now. Rain and wind are picking up.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 18, 2017)

Power went out and loving hearing the hum of my 20kw generator!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2017)

126 days until fall begins! Rejoice in these great words and know that there is hope!


----------



## The black stick of death (May 19, 2017)

Rain please


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2017)

The black stick of death said:


> Rain please



Sunday.


----------



## deerslayer357 (May 19, 2017)

Anything this Sunday to Wednesday to be concerned about?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2017)

deerslayer357 said:


> Anything this Sunday to Wednesday to be concerned about?



Rain, lots and lots of rain with perhaps a few embedded boomers that can produce small hail and good wind. 

We are not yet to the point of dry line conversions with the moisture being pumped in from the Atlantic, but if that occurs unforseen damaging cells with crazy stupid lightning and naders can pop up completely unforeseen by the forecast models.


----------



## Crakajak (May 19, 2017)

Heard the local weather repeater say a hot dry summer unless el nenyo shows up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Heard the local weather repeater say a hot dry summer unless el nenyo shows up.



That is an odd statement for him to make, since El Nino would bring us a hot dry summer typically. Every El Nino is different and can have varying effects on regions in the Southeast, but the fact remains that El Nino being present is no guaranty of a cooler wet summer for most of Georgia. In fact, quite the opposite can occur.  

El Nino


----------



## smokey30725 (May 19, 2017)

Hope tomorrow's storms hold off till the evening. I've got to help my dad cut up a bunch of downed pines from the last couple of storms. Got about a dozen down that need to be cut up and stacked.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Hope tomorrow's storms hold off till the evening. I've got to help my dad cut up a bunch of downed pines from the last couple of storms. Got about a dozen down that need to be cut up and stacked.



Should be late afternoon. The main system moves in Sunday morning (as seen for now) so ya'll should be good to go. Emphasis on "should".


----------



## smokey30725 (May 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should be late afternoon. The main system moves in Sunday morning (as seen for now) so ya'll should be good to go. Emphasis on "should".



Thanks. I'm trying my best not to take offense by the train wreck that is your avatar pic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Thanks. I'm trying my best not to take offense by the train wreck that is your avatar pic.



You would have to meet Browning Slayer to understand how appropriate it is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2017)

Just in case ya'll were wondering how much rain we're projected to get over the next 7 days.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 19, 2017)

Good, that's a lot of good soaking rain right over the watershed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Good, that's a lot of good soaking rain right over the watershed.



It is looking good for our friends down in SOWEGA also. I know they are breathing dust it is so dry down that way.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is looking good for our friends down in SOWEGA also. I know they are breathing dust it is so dry down that way.



I doubt 2" will be enough, but will it fall over the fires?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I doubt 2" will be enough, but will it fall over the fires?



SOWEGA is in the 3+ inch area, the fires are in SE Ga. 
I doubt it will shut the fires down all together. Once a fire gets embedded in the peat bogs of the swamps it can literally burn for years.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SOWEGA is in the 3+ inch area, the fires are in SE Ga.
> I doubt it will shut the fires down all together. Once a fire gets embedded in the peat bogs of the swamps it can literally burn for years.



Dang. I was at least hoping they'd get some relief from the surface fires and keeping it contained.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 19, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Dang. I was at least hoping they'd get some relief from the surface fires and keeping it contained.



If it is enough to dowse the surface fires it will be a good thing, but hot spots in the peat bog could smolder for a long long long time and will have to be monitored.

Fire is a necessary element for the survival of the Okefenokee, which most modern day tree huggers have forgotten or don't care to learn about. 

Here's a good article from over 25 years ago that explains the unique ecosystem that we call the swamp and what it's survival is dependent upon. 

http://www.nytimes.com/1981/06/30/s...-too-wet-for-its-own-good.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

Total accumulated rainfall as projected by the GFS, today through Wednesday.

Personally I believe this is a bit high, but much needed if it does occur.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

NOAA's QPF forecast percentages.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

NOAA's WPC QPF GIS overlay for google earth


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

And the Southeastern QPF enhanced.


----------



## keithsto (May 20, 2017)

How's your weather station doing?  Already had to take mine apart to clean the buckets which measure the rainfall.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

keithsto said:


> How's your weather station doing?  Already had to take mine apart to clean the buckets which measure the rainfall.



Meh,,,,,,,it seems to be doing well. What type do you have that would require disassembly to clean the rain gauge?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

NWS PTC Thunderstorm outlook


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

HRRR 18 hour composite radar
<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2017)

Dang it... Fescue is going to start growing again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang it... Fescue is going to start growing again!



Like crazy..........


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2017)

I had thought about maybe a quick run down to the Bay early Monday morning, but I think I`ll wait this one out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I had thought about maybe a quick run down to the Bay early Monday morning, but I think I`ll wait this one out.



Ought to be great fishing after it's done. It will wash all sorts of bait out of the marsh into fish rich waters.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

Update from NWS PTC for this afternoon / evenings potential.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like crazy..........



That aint funny ameego!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That aint funny ameego!



Get some goats. 

Not like the old one in the basement.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 20, 2017)

Dang!!! Here it comes. I gotta go mow the back yard real quick. 

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get some goats.
> 
> Not like the old one in the basement.



Good advice... I sure would like to find a home or hole for this old nanny i have!...


----------



## lbzdually (May 20, 2017)

Huntsville is about to get hammered.


----------



## keithsto (May 20, 2017)

Good hard rain and a LOT of lightning just passed through Good Hope.


----------



## 1eyefishing (May 20, 2017)

First wave just did the 'Roswell split' and went right around us. Red storms on either side of us Northbound. Not a drop here.
Yet.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 20, 2017)

Good one blew up and fizzled here in Flintstone


----------



## lbzdually (May 20, 2017)

Dalton and the western edge of Murray county has a pretty good storm going right now.  Power still on, got the generator ready though.


----------



## lbzdually (May 20, 2017)

Uh oh, lights flickering, spoke too soon.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 20, 2017)

Two good storms have come through here in the last hour. Loving this good rain. We had a strong storm knock the power off the other night. Generator ran most of the night. Kept us nice and cool. One of the best investments I've ever made.


----------



## The black stick of death (May 21, 2017)

How's today looking


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 21, 2017)




----------



## smokey30725 (May 21, 2017)

Sunny and hot here. Where'd the rain go?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 21, 2017)

Interesting set up.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 21, 2017)

Been sunny and warm here all day.


----------



## Crakajak (May 22, 2017)

Got a 1.5" rain in 2 hours Saturday in the 31836. Total of 1.75.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 22, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Two good storms have come through here in the last hour. Loving this good rain. We had a strong storm knock the power off the other night. Generator ran most of the night. Kept us nice and cool. One of the best investments I've ever made.



so glad you were once pleased with your weather.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 22, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> so glad you were once pleased with your weather.



Even a broke watch is right twice a day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> so glad you were once pleased with your weather.



That avatar.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 22, 2017)

Nice shelf cloud in LaGrange right now.


----------



## The black stick of death (May 22, 2017)

It's flooding here


----------



## Greene728 (May 22, 2017)

Since Saturday afternoon we've had almost 5in in West Coweta. 
Driveway washed away and catfish pond nearly overflowing. 
More to come they say. We need the rain, but not like this.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (May 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice shelf cloud in LaGrange right now.



This picture is awesome!!!!


----------



## The black stick of death (May 23, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> Since Saturday afternoon we've had almost 5in in West Coweta.
> Driveway washed away and catfish pond nearly overflowing.
> More to come they say. We need the rain, but not like this.



Same here needs to stp


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 23, 2017)

Raining in the 30354


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Hey Nicodemus!!

What have we got to do to get some of this rain down your way???? It looks like it just keeps going around you.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2017)

During the night I`ve gotten 2/10ths of an inch. A drop is still falling here and yonder, but it sure ain`t stirring up no fuss. We still in that drought that has plagued this little area for a couple of years now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> During the night I`ve gotten 2/10ths of an inch. A drop is still falling here and yonder, but it sure ain`t stirring up no fuss. We still in that drought that has plagued this little area for a couple of years now.



Hopefully before this stuff gets out of here this week it'll visit ya'll and give you a good soakin.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2017)

We sure need it!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> We sure need it!



Hope y'all get some more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Just checked my puter data from my weather station. 

May 20th to current - 5.41" and still coming down at La Casa de Miggy.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 23, 2017)

Been having off and on rain showers up here all last night and this morning. Any severe potential on the horizon?


----------



## Matthew6 (May 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just checked my puter data from my weather station.
> 
> May 20th to current - 5.41" and still coming down at La Casa de Miggy.



60 more inches in a day or two and ga could be latino free.might come back then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> 60 more inches in a day or two and ga could be latino free.might come back then.



5.58" now. 

We swim good, a wall ain't gonna stop us.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 5.58" now.
> 
> We swim good, a wall ain't gonna stop us.



I checked the reports from a wunderground station near my house and they're showing nearly the same thing. That lake should be coming up quick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I checked the reports from a wunderground station near my house and they're showing nearly the same thing. That lake should be coming up quick.



Check the weather stations on Wunderground, that is where my data goes. You might could narrow your data down to someone with a station real close to your address.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check the weather stations on Wunderground, that is where my data goes. You might could narrow your data down to someone with a station real close to your address.



I have. 

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:KGAFLOWE28

This one is about 6 houses up the street from mine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I have.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:KGAFLOWE28
> 
> This one is about 6 houses up the street from mine.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



That was one of the first things I looked for when we moved in since the CAD line usually breaks somewhere about the street we live on.


----------



## The black stick of death (May 23, 2017)

Tornado watch and flash flood warning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That was one of the first things I looked for when we moved in since the CAD line usually breaks somewhere about the street we live on.



Don't let your boss know where that line is. 

Callin in for, can't get to work cause it snowed here and he calls phooey cause he knows your next door neighbor got 10" and you didn't get squat.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't let your boss know where that line is.
> 
> Callin in for, can't get to work cause it snowed here and he calls phooey cause he knows your next door neighbor got 10" and you didn't get squat.



I'm about like you and can work from home very efficiently when needed, and taking chances on weather is frowned upon. We were actually let go a few weeks ago when that really bad afternoon was called for because they didn't want anyone trying to drive home in it. 

The past few winters, the last obviously notwithstanding, our friends that live on Wade Orr would get snow, not 10" but something, where we in Buford would get nothing. If we got it, they got more. I won't say that's a reason we moved up here, but it's something I am looking forward to if we ever have a real winter again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

If you're in Pitts, Rochelle or Abbeville you need to have your head on a swivel. Bad storm down that way with a reported Nader heading that way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

That cell came about right over your head Nic. Any damage that way? Reports of some tree damage to your west. A little closer to you there's a tree down on 82.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

I-75 blocked at Mile Marker 93 due to flipped truck from storm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Highway 90 and 41 blocked due to downed trees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

This is my view of S. Ga right now. It's not looking fun at all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Dual Poll Dopplar out of Warner Robbins earlier that shows a debris ball with the cell that took trees down and turned over a semi truck on 75.


----------



## SGADawg (May 23, 2017)

Just crawled out of our spider hole here just north of Douglas. It looks like the reported rotation has moved north and east of us.  We just got moderate gusts and some rain. I've seen one report of winds and hail Southwest of us by a few miles.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That cell came about right over your head Nic. Any damage that way? Reports of some tree damage to your west. A little closer to you there's a tree down on 82.





Got 1 and 3/10ths inches of rain and a little wind. No damage here though.


----------



## SGADawg (May 23, 2017)

...and, we are back in the safe room until 4:30 in Douglas.


----------



## SGADawg (May 23, 2017)

WALB now reports that this round will pass just south of Douglas. Rotation indicated on radar sw of Douglas, around Mora.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 23, 2017)

miggy, where did the trailer in pic 3 go?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> miggy, where did the trailer in pic 3 go?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2017)

Looks like Randolph County around Cuthbert and Crisp County had some damage.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Looking at the next 24 hours until this comes to an end we could have some pretty good isolated cells move through. First in N. Ga and then later in the day with a little more intensity in S. Ga. 

You've heard me use the term "Dynamic Tropopause" before, and that is exactly what is coming creating a great deal of uncertainty. In synoptic meteorological terms "Frontogenisis" is the term you may hear more knowledgeable Mets use in describing the potential for overnight into tomorrow. 

What that all means is that we will most likely looking at new low / high temps for Thursday and possibly Friday. Dynamic Tropopause, forcing air that is usually in the Troposhere closer to the surface is going to dump some extremely cold temps (compared to current surface temps) into the SE Region creating tightly packed gradients of temperature and wind differentials from 500mb (roughly 18,000 ft. ) down to the surface area of 1000mb (varies based on location relative to sea level). 

This differential between a much colder air mass (cold air falls) being driven by a WNW wind aloft and moisture laden surface up to 700mb (10,000 ft) out of the WSW can create dynamic turbulence in the atmosphere. Both rotation in a horizontal and potentially vertical nature. 

When I say new low/high temps I am referring to us only hitting the mid to high 70's, if that for high temps vs what our average mean temperature would be for late May. 

Forecasting severe potential of these type anomaly's is extremely difficult because timing of air masses colliding is everything. Typically the moisture laden conflicting flow clears out before the more centrally oriented effect of the DT (dynamic tropopause) can collide, preventing much in a threat of severe potential. 

The weather in Texas last week was a prime example of what happens when that timing is off and the dryline frontogenisis collides with the outflow boundary of the moisture laden air. The atmosphere exploded into a violent frenzy of rotating cells with the trailing end of the system producing a very long tracking, damaging tornado. Fortunately most of that cells path occurred over open range. 

SO!!! All of that being stated, it is always a good idea to be cautious in your daily business when such dynamics have the potential to collide. Keep your weather radios handy, and be ready to act on a seconds notice. 

My fingers are crossed that the early models don't show a good potential for much severe weather to come out of it, but like I said, timing is everything and there isn't a meteorologist out there that has a crystal ball that good as to tell the future for such a system, even this close to the event. 

Surface to 500mb helicity values are strong enough to support a small chance of spin ups (Nader or two) in the N. Ga. area overnight and a more moderate value is shown for all of S. Ga for tomorrows event as the front draws close (daytime heating contributes to this). 

Enjoy the rain but keep your head on a swivel. Mother Nature still knows how to throw 95mph curve balls.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the forecast, Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks for the forecast, Hugh.



I was careful not to use the word "massive". Some folks are sensitive to it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 23, 2017)

Down here on the coast between Savannah and Charleston, it looks like it's a-fixin' to come one of those green-sky storms that drown lizards, crunch trees, and blow away trailer houses. The temp seems like it's dropped 20 degrees in the last hour.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Down here on the coast between Savannah and Charleston, it looks like it's a-fixin' to come one of those green-sky storms that drown lizards, crunch trees, and blow away trailer houses. The temp seems like it's dropped 20 degrees in the last hour.



Just an FYI. The green coloration in storm clouds is the prismatic effect significant levels of hail aloft has on a cell as they reflect the light. Green clouds mean bad bad things.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 23, 2017)

Like tornado warnings? We gots one right now. Does not look pleasant outside.


----------



## snookdoctor (May 23, 2017)

My daughter is in Charleston right now. I told her to find a hole to crawl in for a while...just in case.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Like tornado warnings? We gots one right now. Does not look pleasant outside.



With tops high enough to create that amount of hail Naders are possible. 

Just watched a video of a good tornado across the river from Tybee Island Ga.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 23, 2017)

That cell went on past us now. wind, driving rain, and hail, but no spinny thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Here you go. Video from Tybee Island earlier.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2017)

Gotta question for you miggy,,,, being our resident weather expert,,,, why is it we're getting these dips in the Jetstream, if you call them dips, up here, allowing the colder Canadian air to come down and ruining our spring,,,, seems unusual for this time of year,,,, any ideas,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Gotta question for you miggy,,,, being our resident weather expert,,,, why is it we're getting these dips in the Jetstream, if you call them dips, up here, allowing the colder Canadian air to come down and ruining our spring,,,, seems unusual for this time of year,,,, any ideas,,,,



This isn't Canadian air per se, but instead air from the Troposhere related to dynamic inversions. 

Get ready to be sorry you asked. 

http://www.inscc.utah.edu/~steenburgh/classes/5110/lecture_notes/PV_thinking.pdf

http://ozonedepletiontheory.info/very-dynamic-tropopause.html

Enjoy the reading. Most of it is above my pay grade.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This isn't Canadian air per se, but instead air from the Troposhere related to dynamic inversions.
> 
> Get ready to be sorry you asked.
> 
> ...



In the winter months the Jetstream is always like this, but this year it seems like it is to far into spring for it,,,, btw,,,, thanks,,,, and it is downloading now,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> In the winter months the Jetstream is always like this, but this year it seems like it is to far into spring for it,,,, btw,,,, thanks,,,, and it is downloading now,,,,



Downloading??? It's pops up right away for me. You on dial up? 

It happens year round just with no consistency of when. The effects are noticed in different ways depending on the season.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Downloading??? It's pops up right away for me. You on dial up?
> 
> It happens year round just with no consistency of when. The effects are noticed in different ways depending on the season.



The lecture downloads,,,, not the one about the Ozone,,,, it just seems like the Jetstream this late in spring stays above MI, so we get the warm weather flow,,,, thought maybe it might be due to El Nino or something,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> The lecture downloads,,,, not the one about the Ozone,,,, it just seems like the Jetstream this late in spring stays above MI, so we get the warm weather flow,,,, thought maybe it might be due to El Nino or something,,,,



Again, you have to understand dynamic inversions. Different from a pure dip in the jet stream. The ozone may or may not play a part in that, but there is solid speculation related to studies surrounding volcanic activity that it well may.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 23, 2017)

We're under a Tornado Watch for Glynn County. We've had some rain, but no bad weather. I don't like how the current radar looks for us, though. All that is headed this way.



Hopefully we just get some rain, and nothing more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 23, 2017)

The worst of it is going north of you.............for now. More to come from your SW.  FWIW, that Nader symbol indicates a brief touchdown near Ludowici.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Again, you have to understand dynamic inversions. Different from a pure dip in the jet stream. The ozone may or may not play a part in that, but there is solid speculation related to studies surrounding volcanic activity that it well may.



Thanks buddy,,,, some complicated stuff right there,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 24, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks buddy,,,, some complicated stuff right there,,,,



It makes my eyes cross and my head hurt if I try to take in too much of it all at one time.


----------



## deerslayer357 (May 24, 2017)

Any new info for today's storms?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 24, 2017)

We didn`t get near what ya`ll up yonder did, but we have gotten 1 and 9/10ths since yesterday morning. Looks like we might get some more today.


----------



## lbzdually (May 24, 2017)

Tornado warning for Whitfield and Murray


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 24, 2017)

Is all this rain helping the fire in the swamp down there?


----------



## snookdoctor (May 24, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Is all this rain helping the fire in the swamp down there?



See post #562


----------



## smokey30725 (May 24, 2017)

We are under all kinds of watches and warnings here in Dalton. Our plant cancelled some meetings due to another cell that's supposed to be on top of us in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Crakajak (May 24, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> We are under all kinds of watches and warnings here in Dalton. Our plant cancelled some meetings due to another cell that's supposed to be on top of us in about 15 minutes.



Ya'll be safe and keep an eye out the window.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 24, 2017)

Word is, tornado OTG in Blue Ridge, headed our way.


----------



## The black stick of death (May 24, 2017)

Keep your head down looks to be bad coming this way too


----------



## smokey30725 (May 24, 2017)

Looks like we are in the clear now. Word is that the Tractor Supply about a mile up the road from us got hit hard.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 24, 2017)

Dang, now my wife says watches are popping up in the Chattanooga area.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 25, 2017)

Very pleasant outside tonight. 62 in Cartersville at the moment.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2017)

Loving this free AC, 56°f here this morning. I sure wish I could bottle this up and save it for later in the summer. 

How'd everybody fare yesterday? I was under a time crunch deadline and couldn't take time to keep up with what was going on around the state.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 25, 2017)

I think the rain gauge on the station is broken. It says we only got .01" yesterday and I know from radar that there were several cells that trained over the neighborhood yesterday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I think the rain gauge on the station is broken. It says we only got .01" yesterday and I know from radar that there were several cells that trained over the neighborhood yesterday.



We only got .04 yesterday. Can't always go by radar amounts.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2017)

Our total for this rain event was 3 and 4/10 inches. Not bad at all for us. It`s mighty nice out here too with these temps. Ain`t even any gnats out.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (May 25, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We only got .04 yesterday. Can't always go by radar amounts.



Dang. I just hope the northern part of the watershed got a good soaking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Our total for this rain event was 3 and 4/10 inches. Not bad at all for us. It`s mighty nice out here too with these temps. Ain`t even any gnats out.


I was hopin ya'll would have gotten a little more. 


StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Dang. I just hope the northern part of the watershed got a good soaking.


Let's hope so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2017)

Cmp1, here is a great GOES water vapor video of the system that just came through over the last few days.

Notice the effects of the Dynamic Tropopause diving in from the NNE, though the Jet Stream was a clear west to east flow.


----------



## toyota4x4h (May 25, 2017)

We've had I dunno like 4" or more where im at since Saturday night.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 25, 2017)

Looks like another system setting up for Sunday and Monday?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 25, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Looks like another system setting up for Sunday and Monday?



Nope, just low chance of rain, nothing that big. Right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, just low chance of rain, nothing that big. Right now.



^^^This guy is an idiot^^^

Well, he was telling it like it was the day the question was asked, but he's still an idiot. 

NW Ga could get rather bumpy tonight. Tight gradients = gusty winds 30+ knots, insane lightning potential, oh yeah, and some rain. Not a lot of rain, .75 to 1.5 inches, but delivered by an anomaly with a nasty disposition. Oh, and soundings for this area have good modeling for supercell and nader returns. 

The further south and east this system goes the more it will dissipate, but that is no consolation for the folks up in NW Ga. Everybody in N. Ga. down to I-20 would do well to have their weather radios on tonight, but especially the folks up in the N. Ga mountains up to the NW corner especially.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2017)

From Adrian Missouri this afternoon. A good demonstration of the dynamics of the system heading our way.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ^^^This guy is an idiot^^^
> 
> Well, he was telling it like it was the day the question was asked, but he's still an idiot.
> 
> ...



Tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## lbzdually (May 27, 2017)

Multiple tornado warnings in Tennessee.  Storm system is moving very fast from Northwest.  I'm thinking around a 11-11:30 arrival in NW Georgia or sooner.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Tonight or tomorrow.



I guess you done figured the answer to this one out huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 28, 2017)

IMBY?   


just kidding as I just came back inside as the thunder is rolling in 30055


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2017)




----------



## blood on the ground (May 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess you done figured the answer to this one out huh?



Yes I have


----------



## Cmp1 (May 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cmp1, here is a great GOES water vapor video of the system that just came through over the last few days.
> 
> Notice the effects of the Dynamic Tropopause diving in from the NNE, though the Jet Stream was a clear west to east flow.



Great video,,,, I didn't want to derail the thread with you guys getting bad weather,,,, looks like you might get more today,,,, be safe guys,,,,


----------



## deerslayer357 (May 29, 2017)

Half dollar sized hail in Washington ga this afternoon-


----------



## smokey30725 (May 29, 2017)

Wind and rain blowing sideways in sheets here in Flintstone right now.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 30, 2017)

No wonder NCHillbilly loves it so much where he lives. I was there this weekend and it never got much above 70, had a cool breeze, and I caught this old girl out of a pond using an ultralight rod, 6 pound test, and a live night crawler with no weight. Life is good in Waynesville, NC..............

Sorry for the sideways pic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2017)

Dang Smokey that is a Pig of a bass.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Smokey that is a Pig of a bass.



I thought it was a carp when I hooked it. I cast about 6 inches from that rock wall into about 3 feet of water and the line just started taking off. It never jumped or anything. Just a steady pull. When my son and I saw that huge mouth, we both got the shakes! I got it as close as possible and shoved my hand in it's mouth and pulled it up. I could have fit both my hands in it's mouth. It was quite a rush!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 30, 2017)

That's a nice 'un! I just got back from an enjoyable week in the sultry SC Lowcountry.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 30, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's a nice 'un! I just got back from an enjoyable week in the sultry SC Lowcountry.



Caught it at the Boyd's. I love that place.


----------



## blondiega1 (May 30, 2017)

So, is it going to rain today?
Asking for a friend.



.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2017)

blondiega1 said:


> So, is it going to rain today?
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> 
> ...



That's a new angle to the IMBY question 

Somewhere, I'm certain of it.


----------



## blondiega1 (May 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a new angle to the IMBY question
> 
> Somewhere, I'm certain of it.





LOL!  I'm beginning to think I need to start collecting gopherwood!
Good grief!  It's about to be June and we've BARELY been able to use our pool!  As soon as it warms up enough, another rain shower comes through and cools it back down again.
#FirstWorldProblems






.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2017)

Steady rain in the 30132... My driveway is just about washed out! The wife's car will hardly make it up and down without bottoming out... That will teach her for buying a car...


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 31, 2017)

Almost 5 inches in Heard County in the last week and a half..give or take. And still coming down......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2017)

It's not looking good for my maters over the next 30 days. 
Or the ability to let it dry out long enough to cut my grass.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 31, 2017)

I'm guessing severe potential is pretty low by your graphs?


----------



## Crakajak (May 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's not looking good for my maters over the next 30 days.
> Or the ability to let it dry out long enough to cut my grass.



Tanning booth and a fan will help you with the maters.
We need all the non severe type rain we can get after last years drought.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> I'm guessing severe potential is pretty low by your graphs?



Those are potential rainfall estimates over the next 30 days. They have nothing to do with severe potential.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those are potential rainfall estimates over the next 30 days. They have nothing to do with severe potential.



Gotcha. We had some awful weather Saturday night in NC and a really intense storm in Flintstone Monday night. I've had all the tree-bending wind and rain storms that I can handle. Just hoping for good, solid rain to help us stamp out any remaining drought conditions.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Gotcha. We had some awful weather Saturday night in NC and a really intense storm in Flintstone Monday night. I've had all the tree-bending wind and rain storms that I can handle. Just hoping for good, solid rain to help us stamp out any remaining drought conditions.



Seems if I remember correctly a few good ol' boys from up that way were crying cause they never got the exciting weather up there. 

Went and put the riding mower on the front lawn a little bit ago. Not my preferred method of taking care of that turf but the rain had doubled it's height from where I normally cut it. 

It can rain again now. I'm prepared.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 31, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Gotcha. We had some awful weather Saturday night in NC and a really intense storm in Flintstone Monday night. I've had all the tree-bending wind and rain storms that I can handle. Just hoping for good, solid rain to help us stamp out any remaining drought conditions.



I woke up for a couple minutes Saturday night when that one storm hit, then went back to sleep. Just glad it didn't snow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just glad it didn't snow.



Yet..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2017)

You boys in NW Ga and up in Nawth Cahlina might have gotten a little extra bonus Saturday evening in the form of a derecho.


----------



## smokey30725 (May 31, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seems if I remember correctly a few good ol' boys from up that way were crying cause they never got the exciting weather up there.
> 
> Went and put the riding mower on the front lawn a little bit ago. Not my preferred method of taking care of that turf but the rain had doubled it's height from where I normally cut it.
> 
> It can rain again now. I'm prepared.



It certainly weren't me complainin'. You can chase all the spinny things you want. DOWN THERE.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> It certainly weren't me complainin'. You can chase all the spinny things you want. DOWN THERE.



It usually takes a tropical system to give us good daytime nader chasin weather.

Speaking of that, June looks promising.


----------



## blondiega1 (Jun 2, 2017)

We've had so much rain that I swear if you stand still and look out the back windows at the garden long enough, you can actually SEE the lantanas growing.



.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 3, 2017)

39 degrees right now in Yosemite Valley. (took the wifey for a getaway from the kids weekend in the rv). Coffee tastes great. Yall have a great day.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 3, 2017)

Still looking at rough weather for tomorrow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 4, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Still looking at rough weather for tomorrow?


The potential for a thunderstorm yes. An organized outbreak no.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2017)

Slow rain in the 30132 at the moment.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 4, 2017)

Or.......a massive non-outbreak.


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 4, 2017)

Rain rain go away!

At least for a little while so we can dry out and I can scrape my driveway!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> Rain rain go away!
> 
> At least for a little while so we can dry out and I can scrape my driveway!



did mine Friday just in time


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 5, 2017)

Had some heavy soaking showers all last night. Thankful for them!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2017)

Though right now seems relatively tame, don't expect it to last. They will be popping back up this afternoon with the same localized intensity as yesterday, perhaps a bid more widespread, but still isolated in scale. 

Have mowed my grass twice in four days, and expect to have to do it again by Wednesday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 5, 2017)

Can we get a break for a week or two so our 80 acre field full of winter wheat isn't standing in water in places and we can harvest? Ha!


----------



## keithsto (Jun 5, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Can we get a break for a week or two so our 80 acre field full of winter wheat isn't standing in water in places and we can harvest? Ha!



As dry as it was the last half of last year, you won't catch me complaining about this rain.  Especially being on well water.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Can we get a break for a week or two so our 80 acre field full of winter wheat isn't standing in water in places and we can harvest? Ha!



Duck food?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 5, 2017)

keithsto said:


> As dry as it was the last half of last year, you won't catch me complaining about this rain.  Especially being on well water.



Im not really complaining. We are officially out of the drought thank goodness. But I aint kidding over the last month weve had nearly 10" at the house. 3.5 last night. Rain is great unless you have fields full of crops!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Duck food?



Our main field is on the side of the conasauga river. Good duck hunting. Currently the back half is under water. Probably be a month before a tractor can even go thru.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Our main field is on the side of the conasauga river. Good duck hunting. Currently the back half is under water. Probably be a month before a tractor can even go thru.



Wouldn't it be nice if it would be dry enough, right before duck season to harvest the fields, and then have the rain to flood them? Murphy's Law never cooperates with optimum conditions or hunting season.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if it would be dry enough, right before duck season to harvest the fields, and then have the rain to flood them? Murphy's Law never cooperates with optimum conditions or hunting season.



Its been super dry last two seasons barely any water in the river. We are on the upper end at the Tennessee line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 5, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Its been super dry last two seasons barely any water in the river. We are on the upper end at the Tennessee line.


Lots of ducks and a variety of species on that NW Ga flyway. It would be nice to see a wet fall to accommodate a good migration and season.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 5, 2017)

radar looks like a cheetah


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

This is better than a drought any day!


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> This is better than a drought any day!



Absolutely! Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Absolutely! Couldn't agree more!



Do you know Fred and Wilma?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2017)

Just in case ya'll were wondering, or needed reminding. Not saying it's gonna happen, just an FYI. 

I've been directly under one of these and it is violent. Very violent.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just in case ya'll were wondering, or needed reminding. Not saying it's gonna happen, just an FYI.
> 
> I've been directly under one of these and it is violent. Very violent.



Just give me 1" of rain per week thru the summer and I will be happy. All wind above 10 mph can stay in Kansas.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just in case ya'll were wondering, or needed reminding. Not saying it's gonna happen, just an FYI.
> 
> I've been directly under one of these and it is violent. Very violent.



Yes, I exerienced the joy of being under a microburst one afternoon several years ago. It was violent, destructive, and skeery. It flattened trees like stomping them with a giant foot.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you know Fred and Wilma?



They own the Dinoburger down the road from me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> They own the Dinoburger down the road from me.





What are Barney and Betty up to these days?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> This is better than a drought any day!



But not as good as a draught.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are Barney and Betty up to these days?



Betty ran off and Barney is now a "confirmed bachelor"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 6, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Betty ran off and Barney is now a "confirmed bachelor"



What about Bam Bam and Pebbles. I heard Pebbles grew up to be quite the hottie.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 6, 2017)

You have an unnatural obsession with this subject........now go take some of the Flintstone vitamins that you've stockpiled since the 80's.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> But not as good as a draught.



Indeed....


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 9, 2017)

I wish my bank account was growing as fast as my yard is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> I wish my bank account was growing as fast as my yard is.



Ain't dat da trufe. Bout to send mini-me out to mow the front. 3rd time in 7 days.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't dat da trufe. Bout to send mini-me out to mow the front. 3rd time in 7 days.



It's good to have people for that, isn't it? 

Any thoughts on the post I saw from NGA Wxr on the book of faces about the chances of development in the Gulf OA 6/15?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> It's good to have people for that, isn't it?
> 
> Any thoughts on the post I saw from NGA Wxr on the book of faces about the chances of development in the Gulf OA 6/15?



He's been tossing that one out there for a while. Long range indication showed it was possible, but I'm not gonna chew on that leather till we get a few days closer.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's been tossing that one out there for a while. Long range indication showed it was possible, but I'm not gonna chew on that leather till we get a few days closer.



Copy, I thought I'd try to bring weather into the weather discussion is all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Copy, I thought I'd try to bring weather into the weather discussion is all.



Why do you hate the Flintstones?


Here is a post / map Ryan Maue put on Twitter this morning. Likelihood is growing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2017)

This storm in Minneapolis (green means hail)






Dumped this, and this pic was taken 3 hours after the storm passed. 






Images captured from twitter.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why do you hate the Flintstones?
> 
> 
> Here is a post / map Ryan Maue put on Twitter this morning. Likelihood is growing.



I don't.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 12, 2017)

We have a vacation next week in Savannah. What are the likely impacts? Several fishing trips and outdoor activities planned. Wednesday is our last day to cancel and get a full refund.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> We have a vacation next week in Savannah. What are the likely impacts? Several fishing trips and outdoor activities planned. Wednesday is our last day to cancel and get a full refund.



Given current location and trending patterns for those storms to either cross Mexico and head into the Pacific, or head for TX, or get cut out across FLA because of stronger fronts, I'd say you guys should be okay but keep an eye on it. 

Your most likely impacts will be heavy rain that can either linger or scoot across determined by steering winds aloft. 

If on Wednesday it's still hugging the Yucatan or south Texas border, I'd say keep your plans.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> We have a vacation next week in Savannah. What are the likely impacts? Several fishing trips and outdoor activities planned. Wednesday is our last day to cancel and get a full refund.





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Given current location and trending patterns for those storms to either cross Mexico and head into the Pacific, or head for TX, or get cut out across FLA because of stronger fronts, I'd say you guys should be okay but keep an eye on it.
> 
> Your most likely impacts will be heavy rain that can either linger or scoot across determined by steering winds aloft.
> 
> If on Wednesday it's still hugging the Yucatan or south Texas border, I'd say keep your plans.



Some of what he said, but typically for that area afternoon thunderstorms and good lightning. It is just that time of year. 

Tides will be up, in the 7.7ft range at high so have a good guide such as Matt Williams or Greg Davis that are expert at poling the marsh grass for site casting to tailing reds.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 12, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Some of what he said, but typically for that area afternoon thunderstorms and good lightning. It is just that time of year.
> 
> Tides will be up, in the 7.7ft range at high so have a good guide such as Matt Williams or Greg Davis that are expert at poling the marsh grass for site casting to tailing reds.



Agreed on the weather aspect, I didn't include that in my post because, as you said, it's that time and it should just be expected.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2017)

For those of you headed to the gulf coast this week, or the next couple for that matter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



The good news is I've heard with all this rain the fire down in the O is 90% plus contained.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> The good news is I've heard with all this rain the fire down in the O is 90% plus contained.



I think it's down to 152 acres still active, but then they got 3" of rain yesterday, so it could be less now. 

Nothing bad about the swamp burning, it is a natural occurrence that must happen periodically to burn off the underbrush and debris. Nature knows what she's doing.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think it's down to 152 acres still active, but then they got 3" of rain yesterday, so it could be less now.
> 
> Nothing bad about the swamp burning, it is a natural occurrence that must happen periodically to burn off the underbrush and debris. Nature knows what she's doing.



Oh, I totally agree. The reason we get fires that bad is because we put out every fire that starts. You gotta get rid of the fuel more frequently to keep that from happening. But, if you're not going to do that then we definitely need to make sure homes and people are protected.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Oh, I totally agree. The reason we get fires that bad is because we put out every fire that starts. You gotta get rid of the fuel more frequently to keep that from happening. But, if you're not going to do that then we definitely need to make sure homes and people are protected.



Well, if you build your house on a train track........


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if you build your house on a train track........



I knew it, you're for more government. You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 14, 2017)

Any major changes with the tropical storm system that was out in the gulf?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 14, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Any major changes with the tropical storm system that was out in the gulf?



No, 10-20% chance of development. No really strong steering currents so it could go over Mexico, or to Texas, or head this way and that's if it does form.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Any major changes with the tropical storm system that was out in the gulf?


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 14, 2017)

Woo hoo! on to Savannah!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2017)

The period from July 8th through the 15th the gulf will be unsettled. Don't ask me how I know, but given my travel schedule Murphy's Law dictates it will be so.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 15, 2017)

I just saw where NHC upgraded it to 50% chance of development over the next 5 days. Seems Murphy follows your Twitter and Facebook feeds.


----------



## ChrisLakeCountry (Jun 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The period from July 8th through the 15th the gulf will be unsettled. Don't ask me how I know, but given my travel schedule Murphy's Law dictates it will be so.



Well hopefully this will make for nice weather the 15-22 of July when I will be putting around the gulf. Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 15, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The period from July 8th through the 15th the gulf will be unsettled. Don't ask me how I know, but given my travel schedule Murphy's Law dictates it will be so.



You and Rhbama3 must be going fishing.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 15, 2017)

Big boomer dropping a ton of rain in Dalton right now.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 15, 2017)

Radar is looking right sporty on the west side of the state.


----------



## The black stick of death (Jun 15, 2017)

This storm gonna bring any spinny things this way


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Greene728 (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks like the tropics are waking up. 
I'm just glad we were in Gulf Shores last week instead of this en!
Still had our fair share of rain though. But overall it was real nice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

Hope y'all had a good weekend. We took a few days off to go over to God's Country (Alabama) for Fathers day weekend. 

Got a treat while there. The in-laws and extended family were camping at Tannehill State Park and while there we browsed around the camp grounds to see what kind of campers the rich folk had. While back in campground #3 we found a heavy duty black truck with a collapsible cab-over camper on an aluminum bed with the words on the side in big red letters; Weather Nation. Pulled over and talked to the fella. Turns out he is a storm chaser in town to hook up with his dad for fathers day. He videos tons of naders and other severe weather all over the country. It was cool spending time talking with him and sharing info. It was neat to find out he uses the exact same apps and software that I do to monitor the weather. 

Highlight of my weekend fo sho.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jun 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope y'all had a good weekend. We took a few days off to go over to God's Country (Alabama) for Fathers day weekend.
> 
> Got a treat while there. The in-laws and extended family were camping at Tannehill State Park and while there we browsed around the camp grounds to see what kind of campers the rich folk had. While back in campground #3 we found a heavy duty black truck with a collapsible cab-over camper on an aluminum bed with the words on the side in big red letters; Weather Nation. Pulled over and talked to the fella. Turns out he is a storm chaser in town to hook up with his dad for fathers day. He videos tons of naders and other severe weather all over the country. It was cool spending time talking with him and sharing info. It was neat to find out he uses the exact same apps and software that I do to monitor the weather.
> 
> Highlight of my weekend fo sho.





As long as he is visiting and not here for work!!! 

Sounds like a cool visit and glad you had a good trip !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

deerslayer357 said:


> As long as he is visiting and not here for work!!!
> 
> Sounds like a cool visit and glad you had a good trip !



He was here for work during the Albany tornado's earlier in the year. He showed me some amazing footage and photo's of naders he had chased out west. One photo was of a funnel dropping dead over his truck and then later as it touched down about 200 yards out in front of him heading away. The boy has a dream job for sure.

If anyone was wondering how much it costs to buy and outfit one of those rigs; all he would say is that it is well north of $165k....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

ZCZC MIATWOAT ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM

Tropical Weather Outlook
NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL
800 AM EDT Mon Jun 19 2017

For the North Atlantic...Caribbean Sea and the Gulf of Mexico:

The National Hurricane Center is issuing advisories on Potential
Tropical Cyclone Two, located several hundred miles east-southeast
of the southern Windward Islands.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...high...90 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...90 percent.

1. A broad area of low pressure extending from the Yucatan Peninsula
across adjacent portions of the southeastern Gulf of Mexico
continues to produce a large area of disorganized showers and
thunderstorms along with winds to gale force several hundred miles
east and northeast of the estimated center. While the low still
lacks a well-defined center of circulation, gradual development is
expected today through Tuesday while it moves across the southern
and central Gulf of Mexico, and a tropical or subtropical cyclone is
likely to form. Regardless of development, heavy rains are expected
to continue over portions of Central America, the Yucatan Peninsula,
the Cayman Islands, and western Cuba during the next day or two. An
Air Force Reserve Hurricane Hunter aircraft is scheduled to
investigate this system later today, if necessary. For more
information on this system, please see the High Seas Forecasts
issued by the National Weather Service.
* Formation chance through 48 hours...high...80 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...high...90 percent.

Public Advisories on Potential Tropical Cyclone Two are issued under
WMO header WTNT32 KNHC and under AWIPS header MIATCPAT2.
Forecast/Advisories on Potential Tropical Cyclone Two are issued
under WMO header WTNT22 KNHC and under AWIPS header MIATCMAT2.

High Seas Forecasts issued by the National Weather Service can be
found under AWIPS header NFDHSFAT1, WMO header FZNT01 KWBC, and
on the Web at http://www.opc.ncep.noaa.gov/shtml/NFDHSFAT1.shtml.

Forecaster Brennan


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

Might get a tad wet on the coast the next few days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

Any of you guys ever wanted to know what the scale size of a typical solar flare was compared to the size of the earth?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 19, 2017)

LOL 5 more inches coming here great!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> LOL 5 more inches coming here great!



Get your jon boat cleaned up and ready to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

NHC is adjusting it's forecast track, and talking to my new WN contact they are buying it. Instead of heading to Galveston he is being sent to Biloxi. 

If this verifies our projected rain totals will go much higher.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> LOL 5 more inches coming here great!



Well if you liked 5" you'll love the adjusted projections.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 19, 2017)

So...could this be a      major outbreak      of moisture if the last map holds true?

Looks like more of an Ark situation for some areas, rather than a john boat.

Or jetski from McRae to Apalachicola.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> So...could this be a      major outbreak      of moisture if the last map holds true?
> 
> Looks like more of an Ark situation for some areas, rather than a john boat.
> 
> Or jetski from McRae to Apalachicola.



QPF is Quantative Precipitation Forecast.........so yes.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks M.C. Looks like 4-5"  everywhere I'm going to be at this week.Might have to break out the bushhog next weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 19, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well if you liked 5" you'll love the adjusted projections.



Yayyy we may just lose over 120 acres of winter wheat!


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 19, 2017)

That'd be a major outbreak of Bummer.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jun 19, 2017)

Of course there's a tropical storm coming, I'm heading for Lake West Point this weekend, for the first time in a year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

Bob Shaw said:


> Of course there's a tropical storm coming, I'm heading for Lake West Point this weekend, for the first time in a year.



So it's your fault then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

Looking at the NHC forecast track of this TD they are obviously betting on the 500 mb jet to be further north as according to the GFS. 

The GFS has been lagging on this system and if the EURO and NAM are to be believed, once inland it will turn sooner and take a more southerly path than the one projected on this map. 

That means a greater impact to the SE in rain and severe potential.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

Though not near the monster Camille was, TD #3's path will be very similar. Winds most likely won't reach hurricane strength but she will have the opportunity to lay down some real good amounts of rain, especially along the coast to her east. I firmly expect the track to be adjust a little further south inland across lower or central Tn, N. Al & N. Ga. with a more westerly landfall than is currently being projected on the NWS map a couple of posts ago. Time will tell.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2017)

Looking at the latest GOES-16 infrared image it does appear that an eye wall is forming. This could also be extreme intensification as indicated on the scale. Should be some good info on this storm in the AM.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

Maps constantly adjusting and will do so until the end. Here is the adjusted total QPF for the next 7 days. 






And here's the supercell composite for Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

Mucho rain Amigo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mucho rain Amigo.



Yep, it'd be a good time to be living on a floater down in your old stompin grounds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, it'd be a good time to be living on a floater down in your old stompin grounds.



Man, you got that right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

The Gulf of Mexico is officially closed for business. Well, the ocean is anyway. 

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2017/06/destin_south_walton_panama_cit.html


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 20, 2017)

Man, if we can get that nearly 5 inches over the Lanier watershed on that map that would be awwwwesome.


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hope y'all had a good weekend. We took a few days off to go over to God's Country (Alabama) for Fathers day weekend.
> 
> Got a treat while there. The in-laws and extended family were camping at Tannehill State Park and while there we browsed around the camp grounds to see what kind of campers the rich folk had. While back in campground #3 we found a heavy duty black truck with a collapsible cab-over camper on an aluminum bed with the words on the side in big red letters; Weather Nation. Pulled over and talked to the fella. Turns out he is a storm chaser in town to hook up with his dad for fathers day. He videos tons of naders and other severe weather all over the country. It was cool spending time talking with him and sharing info. It was neat to find out he uses the exact same apps and software that I do to monitor the weather.
> 
> Highlight of my weekend fo sho.



So he uses Woody's to make his forecast .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

3ringer said:


> So he uses Woody's to make his forecast .





Nope, he is not a forecaster, he is a videographer and films the twisty things up close and personal. I told him if he ever needs a RIO I'd be happy to fill the seat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

Just as I projected, the landfall is being moved further west and the new projected inland path is moving more over central TN. 

My chaser contact is now en-route to Port Arthur for his new wait and see location.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 20, 2017)

According to some reports I'm seeing, there was a tornado touchdown on St. George Island this morning in the plantation area. Light damage to a some homes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> According to some reports I'm seeing, there was a tornado touchdown on St. George Island this morning in the plantation area. Light damage to a some homes.



Yes, Apalachicola area did have a warning. I haven't followed up with the storm reports though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

Massive moisture plumes from #3 about to effect coastal regions of the Gulf. IMG from GOES-16 Satellite


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

Good beach cam from Okaloosa Island. The swells don't look like much, but if you happen to see someone walking down the pier as a scale you will see they are around 6 foot waves coming in and the wind is humming. Over the next couple of hours the massive rains will begin dumping north of 12" on them. 

http://gulfcoastbeachcams.com/cameras/thecrabtrap-boardwalk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

Good shot of the spinny thing @ St. George while it was still over water. It was a biggun.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 20, 2017)

Is it too soon to say what Clayton,Ga. is in for the coming weekend?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> Is it too soon to say what Clayton,Ga. is in for the coming weekend?



Does 4 to 5 inches of rain sound good to you?


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jun 20, 2017)

Do you expect any severe weather this week from this system?


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does 4 to 5 inches of rain sound good to you?



No.
I am too old to camp primitive in the rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

deerslayer357 said:


> Do you expect any severe weather this week from this system?



The potential is there later on. Bulk Shear and CAPE values aren't exteme, but with any tropical system the potential is always present. The biggest determining factor will be the path of the central low pressure once it comes inland.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just as I projected, the landfall is being moved further west and the new projected inland path is moving more over central TN.
> 
> My chaser contact is now en-route to Port Arthur for his new wait and see location.



With storms like this I wish they'd also include the range of impacts given that the bulk of the event is off-center relative to the center of circulation. Because of that, the areas to the north and east of the plotted course are the ones to really get the effects.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

As you may have noticed the update on the previous html file / post. This is now Tropical Storm Cindy.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> As you may have noticed the update on the previous html file / post. This is now Tropical Storm Cindy.



Can you point me in the direction of the Ark?  Gotten 4.5 inches of rain at the house since yesterday morning and will be getting a whole lot more between now and the time Miss Cindy passes by.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 20, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> No.
> I am too old to camp primitive in the rain.



Make sure you tie off your air mattress to a tree to keep it from floating downstream.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

keithsto said:


> Can you point me in the direction of the Ark?  Gotten 4.5 inches of rain at the house since yesterday morning and will be getting a whole lot more between now and the time Miss Cindy passes by.



Sure thing. It's in Kentucky.

https://arkencounter.com/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2017)

George Laboon Rd in Walton County is washed out.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jun 20, 2017)

Dang!  That takes a good bit of rain!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2017)

Drunkbro has been in Panama city all week


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2017)

Well, I called that one right. Hopefully we'll get some relief from the heavy rain before this old gal recurves back towards us once inland.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 21, 2017)

Dang. Looks like my little slice of far NW Georgia is going to be getting drilled as I'm on my way home from Savannah on Saturday


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 21, 2017)

Do you think we'll be dry enough to squeeze in a trip to the lake this evening?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 21, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Do you think we'll be dry enough to squeeze in a trip to the lake this evening?



Put your rain suit on and get after them!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 21, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Put your rain suit on and get after them!



If it's just rain, absolutely. I was debating going last night until I heard thunder. I'm a combination of brave and stupid, but not to that level.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 21, 2017)

FYI the KFFC (Peachtree City) radar is down to replace a part.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 21, 2017)

keithsto said:


> FYI the KFFC (Peachtree City) radar is down to replace a part.


Good grief, they just had it down for a couple of weeks to replace the bull gear, right in the middle of a string of severe weather.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2017)

Ya'll stay on your toes today through Saturday. 

You may hear terms such as Baroclinic Support, Helicity and CAPE from the meteorologist, or maybe not, depending on where you live and how good they are. 

We have competing dynamics setting up as Cindy moves inland and is forced eastward by a strong mass of cold air coming in from the NW. This provides lifting mechanisms with cool sinking air colliding with hot moisture laden gulf air rising. 

The Baroclinic Support mechanisms are an effect of the hot gulf air within the tropical system to basically create their own severe weather through gravity waves as they reach unsupportive heights and collapse then start all over again. 

Here is a helicity map showing parts of MS and AL well in the 4000 Jkg range for good tornado potential. Don't expect that this will be only isolated to those states to our west, just that their atmospheric environment will be better suited for it. Be particularly mindful of the weather in NW GA today through Saturday morning.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 22, 2017)

Well, we chanced it last night and ended up with two small fish, one of which was a small striper up top. I did notice something interesting, in that the cells of rain that were heading up the river basin split once they hit the dam, keeping the southern end of the lake dry, save for a few sprinkles. Could that be an effect of the cooler water in the river robbing the energy from them, or is my head canon off?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Well, we chanced it last night and ended up with two small fish, one of which was a small striper up top. I did notice something interesting, in that the cells of rain that were heading up the river basin split once they hit the dam, keeping the southern end of the lake dry, save for a few sprinkles. Could that be an effect of the cooler water in the river robbing the energy from them, or is my head canon off?



Last night we were still under the effects of the Atlantic HPS, the wedge or minor CAD effect so our rain wasn't storms. With a feature the height of the dam expelling cold water down below and warm air driving up the river valley you would get an orographic effect, but instead of forcing warm moist air into the atmosphere to juice it up and intensify the cells at that point it was mostly likely forcing the cold air, incapable of sustaining the moisture up into the low level cells causing the disruption in their structure. 

That is my highly and marginally educated guess and I'm sticking too it.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Last night we were still under the effects of the Atlantic HPS, the wedge or minor CAD effect so our rain wasn't storms. With a feature the height of the dam expelling cold water down below and warm air driving up the river valley you would get an orographic effect, but instead of forcing warm moist air into the atmosphere to juice it up and intensify the cells at that point it was mostly likely forcing the cold air, incapable of sustaining the moisture up into the low level cells causing the disruption in their structure.
> 
> That is my highly and marginally educated guess and I'm sticking too it.



So, adjusting for my lacking vocabulary, the presumption is kinda correct?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> So, adjusting for my lacking vocabulary, the presumption is kinda correct?


Exactly, kind of sort of, but barely, maybe, but mostly so.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 22, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Exactly, kind of sort of, but barely, maybe, but mostly so.



That's what I figured. Makes sense, but that doesn't mean it's what actually happened.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 22, 2017)

New word:
Exactamostly

A Meteorologists best friend, in terms of terms.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> That's what I figured. Makes sense, but that doesn't mean it's what actually happened.



Perzactly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2017)

KFFC radar in PTC is back up!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 22, 2017)

Just in time for the area to dry out for a couple hours. Brilliant!


----------



## keithsto (Jun 22, 2017)

Spinny things over in AL right now around Birmingham.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 22, 2017)

Tornado warning in Cobb County.  Might be a spinny thing over here in Ga too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2017)

Dang ... Tornadoe warning in Acworth/ Kennesaw area...


----------



## Trigabby (Jun 22, 2017)

New one started in Harris county, headed into Meriwether.  Straight line towards my hunting camp.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jun 22, 2017)

Sirens going off out here in Taylorsville.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 22, 2017)

Troup County just had one go up, too.


----------



## Trigabby (Jun 22, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Troup County just had one go up, too.



I see the comma dongle, but they haven't issued a warning yet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 22, 2017)

You guys be careful down there,,,,


----------



## glue bunny (Jun 22, 2017)

Looking ugly here in monticello...might go limp to the hallway for a bit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2017)

Glad I gave you boys and girls a heads up. 

Talked to the bro n law and a KFC and another building or two got destroyed over south of Bessemer. It jumped on them so quick the NWS AL didn't even get a warning out. Folks were freaking out over there. 

Watch your six, it's not over till Cindy gets her ornery tail out of here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2017)

Here's the destruction near Fairfield Alabama from Twitter. There used to be a mini shopping center there. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">DEVASTATION: tornado destroys mini shopping center in Fairfield. #MorePicsToCome #ALWX pic.twitter.com/fgcoGkINSC</p>— Stephon Dingle WIAT (@Stephon_Dingle) June 22, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2017)

Yep, had my first tropical like wave pass thru a little while ago, and we've been just getting light rain for the past could of days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, had my first tropical like wave pass thru a little while ago, and we've been just getting light rain for the past could of days.



Yep and Cindy's got a couple more days of this stuff in store for us.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jun 23, 2017)

I work for a freight company and our terminal in Birmingham, AL got hit by a tornado. Did some roof damage and damage to a few trailers but everyone is okay.

Did not see it but there was a reported tornado in Woodstock about two miles from the house.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2017)

Trigabby said:


> I see the comma dongle, but they haven't issued a warning yet.



They issued for Merriweather and Harris instead, my alert app said Pine Mountain and I'm not 100% sure on the placement of the county lines down there so I probably should have just said that. 

I apologize for any panic or confusion I may have cause anyone with my error.


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 23, 2017)

A friend posted this yesterday at Little River Marina Lake Allatoona


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jun 23, 2017)

3ringer

I saw the same picture from cbs 46 in Atlanta on their twitter page. I figured it was little river marina but was not sure. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 23, 2017)

3ringer said:


> A friend posted this yesterday at Little River Marina Lake Allatoona



Man, that's beautiful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2017)

On my way home about 1/2 hour ago I crested a hill and took this shot of the sun about to be over taken by the storms rolling in to my side of town.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2017)

I just got a good downpour with some decent gusts down in Hampton.


----------



## Greene728 (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm growing gills here in NW Coweta!
I think it's a safe bet to say we are no longer experiencing a drought here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> I'm growing gills here in NW Coweta!
> I think it's a safe bet to say we are no longer experiencing a drought here!



On the surface no, but have the aquifers and wet weather springs recovered? Will they ever recover?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2017)

Good news. Next week is going to be awesome. We should get a week rain free until next weekend rolls around. 

Maybe I can get my front yard bush hogged by that time. I hope the HOA doesn't mind me baling hybrid bermuda on my front lawn.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good news. Next week is going to be awesome. We should get a week rain free until next weekend rolls around.
> 
> Maybe I can get my front yard bush hogged by that time. I hope the HOA doesn't mind me baling hybrid bermuda on my front lawn.



It took me 3 trips around the yard Friday/Sat with the lawn mower to go from knee high grass to a Sinclair approved yard.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 26, 2017)

Temps in the 40s in several places up here this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Temps in the 40s in several places up here this morning.



Man thats just crazy!


----------



## snookdoctor (Jun 26, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> It took me 3 trips around the yard Friday/Sat with the lawn mower to go from knee high grass to a Sinclair approved yard.



You must have a bagger mower.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> It took me 3 trips around the yard Friday/Sat with the lawn mower to go from knee high grass to a Sinclair approved yard.



I will start mine this afternoon late, after it has dried out good, but will not be attempting to hit a quality near sufficient for Sinclair approval. That level of AR just doesn't exist in my genetic makeup.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I will start mine this afternoon late, after it has dried out good, but will not be attempting to hit a quality near sufficient for Sinclair approval. That level of AR just doesn't exist in my genetic makeup.



I hope my guys show up today, mine's getting real long.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2017)

I've got standing water in all the low places.   It will be a while before some areas can be cut.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 26, 2017)

snookdoctor said:


> You must have a bagger mower.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!Had to cut it twice using the alternating 1/2 cut method then a final run over to throw all the clippings into the woods.I was practicing for the fall leaf removal party.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 26, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I will start mine this afternoon late, after it has dried out good, but will not be attempting to hit a quality near sufficient for Sinclair approval. That level of AR just doesn't exist in my genetic makeup.



I am afraid  Sinclair would never approve of my yard cutting either.Mine is about production and set up for easy cutting next time.


----------



## mammajamma (Jun 26, 2017)

Is my mind just making up things?  Is there a wives' tale that says a wet summer brings a cold and snowy winter?  

Do you guys know of any correlation?  I'm crossing my fingers!  

Happy sunshiny day today!!


----------



## DDD (Jun 27, 2017)

mammajamma said:


> Is my mind just making up things?  Is there a wives' tale that says a wet summer brings a cold and snowy winter?
> 
> Do you guys know of any correlation?  I'm crossing my fingers!
> 
> Happy sunshiny day today!!



Completely False.  

Cold Air over Canada that gets pushed south and a Low Pressure system out of the Gulf of Mexico brings a cold and snowy winter.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 27, 2017)

DDD said:


> Completely False.
> 
> Cold Air over Canada that gets pushed south and a Low Pressure system out of the Gulf of Mexico brings a cold and snowy winter.



Say the "S" word and DDD just pops outta nowhere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2017)

keithsto said:


> Say the "S" word and DDD just pops outta nowhere.



It's like the Bat Signal.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's like the Bat Signal.



"I must go.......GON needs me.........."


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's like the Bat Signal.



If'n I had to guess, a certain windmiller might have had something to do with it.


----------



## DDD (Jun 27, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> If'n I had to guess, a certain windmiller might have had something to do with it.



Nah, I just happen to roll through, cruz'n by and saw the question.  

I am like the NSA, I keep tabs on everyone, you just don't know it.


----------



## DDD (Jun 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's like the Bat Signal.


----------



## DDD (Jun 27, 2017)

keithsto said:


> Say the "S" word and DDD just pops outta nowhere.



I am like Santa.  Always there.  I know who's been naughty and who's been nice.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 27, 2017)

DDD said:


> Nah, I just happen to roll through, cruz'n by and saw the question.
> 
> I am like the NSA, I keep tabs on everyone, you just don't know it.



And you just told us. You broke the first rule of fight club.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2017)

DDD said:


> I am like Santa.  Always there.  I know who's been naughty and who's been nice.



I was thinking more in terms of the bellly and rosey cheeks.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 27, 2017)

DDD said:


> Completely False.
> 
> Cold Air over Canada that gets pushed south and a Low Pressure system out of the Gulf of Mexico brings a cold and snowy winter.



Good to hear from you DDD. Whats  gonna happen IMBY on Jan 10th next year. I need to plan a snow day.


----------



## DDD (Jun 27, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Good to hear from you DDD. Whats  gonna happen IMBY on Jan 10th next year. I need to plan a snow day.



Probably more of what we saw this winter.  It will take a while though to get the picture.  Right now I am just looking forward to deer hunting in the Fall.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 27, 2017)

DDD said:


> Probably more of what we saw this winter.  It will take a while though to get the picture.  Right now I am just looking forward to deer hunting in the Fall.



O.K. Thanks for the update.  I will plan on being off work from Nov 1 to Jan 15th just to be safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2017)

DDD said:


> Probably more of what we saw this winter.  It will take a while though to get the picture.  Right now I am just looking forward to deer hunting in the Fall.



You know good and well that our winter will come in November. Climate change has thrown the seasonal cycle off by a good two months.....


----------



## DDD (Jun 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know good and well that our winter will come in November. Climate change has thrown the seasonal cycle off by a good two months.....



The Russians have thrown it off and CNN will be along shortly to tell us how.  

True story.   CNN true.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 27, 2017)

Dang it, y'all just activated the anti-snow dome for the next 5 winters.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 28, 2017)

46* here this morning-not too far from snowin' temps.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Dang it, y'all just activated the anti-snow dome for the next 5 winters.



Wanna bet? The absence of a Nina could make for some interesting times ahead.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna bet? The absence of a Nina could make for some interesting times ahead.



Smokey needs to learn the proper nekkid rain dance an do it after the temps fall below 32 degrees.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 28, 2017)

I hope the last 2 months of summer are like june has been. Wet and temps have been lower than average!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope the last 2 months of summer are like june has been. Wet and temps have been lower than average!



Amen to that


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 28, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Amen to that



If I wouldn't have known any better I would have swore it was October this morning walking outside before work. It was so nice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Smokey needs to learn the proper nekkid rain dance an do it after the temps fall below 32 degrees.



MY EYES !!!!! MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> MY EYES !!!!! MY EYES!!!!!



Yeah, I threw up a little myself when picturing that....


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 28, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna bet? The absence of a Nina could make for some interesting times ahead.



No one likes a tease.......


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Yeah, I threw up a little myself when picturing that....


Thats why you live in the no snow dome.
Your not suppose to do it in front of a mirror.Its doesn't work if anybody sees it.
"Does a tree make a sound when it falls" sort of thing.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> If I wouldn't have known any better I would have swore it was October this morning walking outside before work. It was so nice!


Yes it was!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> If I wouldn't have known any better I would have swore it was October this morning walking outside before work. It was so nice!



Its was very nice!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 30, 2017)

Gainesville missed their daily rainfall record yesterday by .03". 

1.23 recorded, 1.26 is the record. That's not counting what fell after midnight and this morning, obviously. That lake should be rising.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Gainesville missed their daily rainfall record yesterday by .03".
> 
> 1.23 recorded, 1.26 is the record. That's not counting what fell after midnight and this morning, obviously. That lake should be rising.



Nah, gotta keep the mussels in Floriduh happy ya know.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nah, gotta keep the mussels in Floriduh happy ya know.



Not unless there's been another injunction against the latest ruling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Not unless there's been another injunction against the latest ruling.



The corps of dungeoneers don't pay no attention to injunctions. They are complicit gubmint conspirators.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2017)

Oh, and there's a lot more coming today that they can release downstream.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nah, gotta keep the mussels in Floriduh happy ya know.



We got almost 1.5" on the North end of West Point yesterday evening and still coming down. The lake is already at full pool so hopefully they will hold some for the Lanier folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2017)

Boomers are popping good near la casa de Miggy.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 1, 2017)

Had a bad one blow through Chattanooga around 3:30. More rain and wind than I've seen in a long time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2017)

It was a little bumpy in Gulf shores this morning.... Turned out to be a absolutely miserable day with blue sky... 92f and 100%humidity.... Felt like 102 in the shade....


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 1, 2017)

Had a pretty bad storm in Clayton around 6ish. But cleared out and the fireworks on Lake Burton were wonderful with the light fog. Almost like it amplified them!


----------



## Big un (Jul 2, 2017)

Pretty rough thunderstorm just passed through here in Jeff Davis county. Gave me a chance to get in the attic and ding the leak that caused me to be replacing flooring today.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2017)

Big un said:


> Pretty rough thunderstorm just passed through here in Jeff Davis county. Gave me a chance to get in the attic and ding the leak that caused me to be replacing flooring today.



That is not going to be fun.


----------



## Big un (Jul 3, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> That is not going to be fun.




You are correct but I got it cut out and replaced this morning and flooring laid back down now I just need to caulk and paint the trim.  Also got a sheet of plywood and got it cut to fit the back of our explorer so our daughters new power chair can ride in it.  A very productive morning.


----------



## mammajamma (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks DDD for the info.  I hoped all our rain would give us a crazy winter.  Check out this cool picture I took 7/2 at Lake Allatoona.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2017)

mammajamma said:


> Thanks DDD for the info.  I hoped all our rain would give us a crazy winter.  Check out this cool picture I took 7/2 at Lake Allatoona.



Nice shelf cloud pic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice shelf cloud pic.



X2....don't see that very often.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2017)

Hot here, and it ain`t even Dog Days yet. This summer gonna be a killer. 

At least we are getting an occasional rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Hot here, and it ain`t even Dog Days yet. This summer gonna be a killer.
> 
> At least we are getting an occasional rain.



It got hotter here than expected yesterday, especially after just getting back from south Louisiana. But you're correct on the rain, last year was rough with the lack of rain. 

Hope y'all continue to get it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It got hotter here than expected yesterday, especially after just getting back from south Louisiana. But you're correct on the rain, last year was rough with the lack of rain.
> 
> Hope y'all continue to get it.





I think we`ve gotten more rain in the past 6 weeks than we got in the last 2 years combined. Some of my buddies that run and work the area plantations and farms around here are fighting mold in the peanut fields now. 

I`m looking at the irrigation system in front of my house right now, and it hasn`t run on those peanuts but once, right after they were planted. The peanuts are pegging now. They really growing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2017)

I've gotten so much rain plants in the garden are rotting and I have green algae growing on top of the ground in places.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've gotten so much rain plants in the garden are rotting and I have green algae growing on top of the ground in places.



Same here. Ive had measurable rains every day since Friday at my house. A few times standing water after those rains.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 6, 2017)

I saw the year to date rain fall maps put out today..is that right 32" or there abouts for north ga? HA!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2017)

Dark as night here in 30132! Lost power for a minute... Lots of lightening associated with this storm also!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw the year to date rain fall maps put out today..is that right 32" or there abouts for north ga? HA!



Plenty of water up this way, that's for sure.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2017)

They're certainly popping today. Good winds and expect some hail in them as well. Not to mention more fireworks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2017)

More to come also, until the sun goes down at least and takes away the energy. Here's a couple of pics from T-Town over in Bama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2017)

These storms today are meaner than yesterdays. 

Got trees down and a house that was struck by lightning so far. Y'all keep your heads on a swivel the remainder of the afternoon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2017)

Thunder is rolling in the 30132.


----------



## keithsto (Jul 7, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> I saw the year to date rain fall maps put out today..is that right 32" or there abouts for north ga? HA!



Have a link to those maps?


----------



## glue bunny (Jul 7, 2017)

Ugly here in monticello..lightning and lots of wind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2017)

Looks like it's gonna get noisy in SOWEGA later on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2017)

I've had 2 decent little showers today. I'll take it over NO rain.


----------



## Big un (Jul 8, 2017)

It got a little rough here in Orlando last night.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 8, 2017)

keithsto said:


> Have a link to those maps?



I can't upload a map from my phone but here's a link you can play around with. 

http://water.weather.gov/precip


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 11, 2017)

Durn it's hot outside...................


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 12, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Durn it's hot outside...................



the struggle continues unabated.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 12, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Durn it's hot outside...................



Yep, and it's not freezing or snowing! Love it!


----------



## keithsto (Jul 13, 2017)

KFFC down again. Getting kinda ridiculous.


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 13, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> the struggle continues unabated.



Just keep thinking about the snow in 182 days. I just got kicked out of the grocery store for being in an unauthorized area. Seems they don't like customers crawling into the frozen food freezers.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 13, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, and it's not freezing or snowing! Love it!


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 13, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, and it's not freezing or snowing! Love it!



Note to self: stay upwind of NCHillbilly during the summer months................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 13, 2017)

My ac (all 3 of them) haven't shut off in weeks.... My next home will be under ground with only the face exposed. 
Im not really wanting winter .... But mid 70s with no humidity would be wonderful!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2017)

Had a good one roll into Ft. Walton about an hour ago. Still hoping for a waterspout shot before I get out of here.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jul 14, 2017)

That's an awesome shot !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had a good one roll into Ft. Walton about an hour ago. Still hoping for a waterspout shot before I get out of here.



Shelf cloud right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Shelf cloud right?



Yup


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had a good one roll into Ft. Walton about an hour ago. Still hoping for a waterspout shot before I get out of here.



Wow......Nice shot!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 14, 2017)

And anotha thunderstorm in the 30132


----------



## Big un (Jul 15, 2017)

*Storm*

A heavy thunderstorm just rolled through Jeff Davis county.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Had a good one roll into Ft. Walton about an hour ago. Still hoping for a waterspout shot before I get out of here.



Great shot! Those are cool to watch form. I have a shot from a friend south I'll post.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2017)

Here it is


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2017)

Hotter`n fire here. We are getting a little more rain than normal for the last 4 or 3 years.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 20, 2017)

This could be the wildest weather pic I've seen!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 21, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Hotter`n fire here. We are getting a little more rain than normal for the last 4 or 3 years.



Glad to hear about the rain, lord knows you guys need it. 



Lukikus2 said:


> This could be the wildest weather pic I've seen!



Taken with a Motorola Razr?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2017)

Lukikus2 said:


> This could be the wildest weather pic I've seen!



Nah, just an over exposed sunset.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 21, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nah, just an over exposed sunset.



Or an under-exposed Fat Man. And no, not that kind you perverts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Or an under-exposed Fat Man. And no, not that kind you perverts.


It was your brain that thought it up.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 21, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was your brain that thought it up.



I fully recognize that I get my mail in the gutter, I just don't want to get into trouble with the mods for making lewd comments because someone misunderstood my use of "underexposed Fat Man."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I fully recognize that I get my mail in the gutter, I just don't want to get into trouble with the mods for making lewd comments because someone misunderstood my use of "underexposed Fat Man."



And you said it again!!! 

Perhaps you just have two left feet.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jul 21, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you said it again!!!
> 
> Perhaps you just have two left feet.



Said what?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Said what?



Mmmm Hmmmm........


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 21, 2017)

Come on fall......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 21, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Come on fall......



Indeed... Bring on the leaf change and cooler temps... We will need to ride up to NCHILL BILLYS house and give him a hug onces the cool weather set's in...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2017)

They got some sho-nuff rain on the south side of B'ham today. 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="et" dir="ltr">@spann Vestavia Park Apartments pic.twitter.com/hXmqYTdyGk</p>— John-David (@jdsc33) July 26, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jul 26, 2017)

Saw people in Alabama showing pictures and video of flooded streets.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 27, 2017)

Coming down good in 30132.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 27, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Coming down good in 30132.



Same in 30217. Picked up almost a half inch over the last hour.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jul 27, 2017)

Gonna wash away my evening trip to Lanier...
Guess I'll have to wait till another day to search for an earring...
Gotta drop shot with a magnet for the weight...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 1, 2017)

Feels really nice outside in Cartersville. 74 with very low humidity! I'll take it!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 1, 2017)

Guys I follow on fb say at or below temps here rest of summer except maybe a sneaky hot week or two early sept. Hope that's true!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 1, 2017)

54* here this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 1, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Guys I follow on fb say at or below temps here rest of summer except maybe a sneaky hot week or two early sept. Hope that's true!



We always get a hot snap in early September after a brief cool down at the end of August to get us all excited about fall. Now, whether we can maintain these cooler temps for another four weeks is the tricky part. 

If Al Gore would plan a global warming conference next week we'd have a blizzard in August, guaranteed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey, I ain't complainin about these past 3 days.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 2, 2017)

Its been close to or at 90 last few days but its just not summer heat ya know. Ill take this all the way thru to fall. Id just like to have a true fall. Cool down and stay down not a mid/late sept hot snap lol.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Aug 2, 2017)

Any concerns with all of these weekend storms?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2017)

deerslayer357 said:


> Any concerns with all of these weekend storms?



Not at present. These cold fronts just aren't that strong by the time they reach us, and cloud cover moving in ahead of them keeps the dynamics low. 

Doesn't mean there still couldn't be a boomer or three with some good lightning or wind when a cell collapses, but overall nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2017)

From N. Ga. Weather page on Facebook


> Things are getting interesting in the Atlantic... a couple of Euro ensemble members are showing the potential for a major hurricane interacting with the southeast US between now and the 17th... look for those little red lines.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2017)

Amazing microburst picture. 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">EPIC! Microburst with amazing rain shaft seen last summer in Phoenix, Arizona. Photo credit: @chopperguyhd #Storm #AZwx pic.twitter.com/zOiHgXgddF</p>— Mark Tarello (@mark_tarello) August 3, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2017)

HOLY SMOKES 

<blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Two lightning strikes at Daytona Beach. pic.twitter.com/7KnsN7ays5</p>— Mike Dross (@MikeWDross) August 3, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY SMOKES
> 
> <blockquote class="twitter-video" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Two lightning strikes at Daytona Beach. pic.twitter.com/7KnsN7ays5</p>— Mike Dross (@MikeWDross) August 3, 2017</blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 3, 2017)

We got 3/4 inch here in Sharpsburg today. I mowed, edged, weed eated, and blew off the driveway, and when coming back in from putting the tools away, it started to rain. Good timing.


----------



## fountain (Aug 3, 2017)

I know it's a little early...but any winter predictions yet?  Possibly cooler than normal with above average rainfall?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this wasn't just a "possible" tornado.

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Possible tornado touches down in Salisbury, MD.  Photo Courtesy Randy Campbell & Larry Dodd.  @spann #wbal pic.twitter.com/QRZuLkBNIl</p>— Lowell Melser (@MelserWBAL) August 7, 2017</blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## DDD (Aug 8, 2017)

Boys and girls... the blocking and the long range EURO models are showing signs of an early fall and if the blocking keeps up, we could be in for a cold winter...

Now back to twisty things, Hurricanes and rain...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

DDD said:


> Boys and girls... the blocking and the long range EURO models are showing signs of an early fall and if the blocking keeps up, we could be in for a cold winter...
> 
> Now back to twisty things, Hurricanes and rain...



Not so fast skippy. We've got a week back in the 90's before it gets jiggy wit da fall weather.


----------



## DDD (Aug 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not so fast skippy. We've got a week back in the 90's before it gets jiggy wit da fall weather.



What week you looking at?  We "might" see 90 Saturday but it's downhill from there.


----------



## DDD (Aug 8, 2017)

Also, if anyone looks at a GFS map look at it and then forget about it.  The GFS is completely trash at this point.  I am pushing all my chips in on the EURO mapping this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2017)

DDD said:


> What week you looking at?  We "might" see 90 Saturday but it's downhill from there.





DDD said:


> Also, if anyone looks at a GFS map look at it and then forget about it.  The GFS is completely trash at this point.  I am pushing all my chips in on the EURO mapping this year.



Wanna bet a lunch on that one? 

There hasn't been a summer in existence that it doesn't tease us with cooler weather and then slam us with heat for a week or so before fall weather sets in for good.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 9, 2017)

This is awesome a weather geek fight !!!
 Thanks for all you two do for us here at Woody's!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

YankeeRedneck said:


> This is awesome a weather geek fight !!!
> Thanks for all you two do for us here at Woody's!!!!



Apparently he's skeered to bet. He knows I have the experience of many years on his hiney and he would lose.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna bet a lunch on that one?
> 
> There hasn't been a summer in existence that it doesn't tease us with cooler weather and then slam us with heat for a week or so before fall weather sets in for good.



If I don't have a cool opening dove day I will be placing you on my ignore list.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> If I don't have a cool opening dove day I will be placing you on my ignore list.





Everyone knows that opening day of Dove Season is the hottest day in September.


----------



## keithsto (Aug 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Everyone knows that opening day of Dove Season is the hottest day in September.



THIS.  I can't remember ever having a cool opening day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2017)

keithsto said:


> THIS.  I can't remember ever having a cool opening day.



We had one ..cant remember the year but it was back when spot was a puppy


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 9, 2017)

DDD said:


> What week you looking at?  We "might" see 90 Saturday but it's downhill from there.



DDD speaking my language!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> DDD speaking my language!!



Climate Alarmist


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Climate Alarmist



Send me $19.99 and I'll send you my tell-all book on what you, concerned citizen, can do to lessen your evil carbon footprint.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

smokey30725 said:


> Send me $19.99 and I'll send you my tell-all book on what you, concerned citizen, can do to lessen your evil carbon footprint.



CO2 is good, I'm making my footprint as large as physically possible.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

Wouldn't want to be in the path of Franklin right now.


----------



## Crakajak (Aug 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna bet a lunch on that one?
> 
> There hasn't been a summer in existence that it doesn't tease us with cooler weather and then slam us with heat for a week or so before fall weather sets in for good.



 The food plot people will tell you the same.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> The food plot people will tell you the same.



I'm disappointed he hasn't taken me up on that bet. I would be more than happy to be wrong and have to pay for a meal over this one. I HATE hot weather and can't wait until autumn and cooler temps get here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

I believe it is safe to say that Westministers sports fields drainage system have reached their carrying capacity today.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Aug 9, 2017)

"Early Fall" best thing I have read in a long time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2017)

Not difficult to see the CAD effect in the NE quadrant of GA. 
Why the rain is vanishing as it approaches the I-75 corridor.


----------



## fountain (Aug 10, 2017)

78° Here at 11:10pm...where is this cool air some speak of??


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 10, 2017)

I feel you. It's 75 degrees and super muggy up here by Chattanooga.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2017)

This has been a mild August so far. I would imagine mother nature will even the score soon enough.... Bring on Fall!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 11, 2017)

This has been the "coolest" summer I can remember.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2017)

If y'all have never met Blood on Ground, here he is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2017)

And if you've never met DDD he's alright, but dresses kind of strange.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2017)

And here`s the Spaniard geehawin` a tornader.  

Time to start a new thread, Hugh.


----------

